# Excursion to Gronar's Tomb (Full)



## Animus (Feb 9, 2005)

OK,

To start out I need to know:

1. (Why are you/What are you doing) in Sharn?
2. How long have you been in Sharn?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 9, 2005)

*Grotzkoshter*

Grotzkoshter thirst for knowledge and love for magic drove him to this Metropilis
After he read almost every tome, book and scroll in the great Library in Korranberg, Zilargo.

He have been a week in Sharn, aware to the danger in traveling alone
he welcomes every creature that is no Kobold or Goblinoid to travel with him
or to accompany to.



OOC: I wrought a short history in the rouge's gallery, I'll add more soon.


----------



## LiquidAtom (Feb 10, 2005)

Kamvul has been is Sharn for a year or so now.  

He works for house Deneith as a mercenary on a part time basis.  The head of house Deneith, Sadran d'Deneith, is Kamvul's mother's cousin.  Sadran has given Kamvul work in the past, due to th fact that Kamvul's mother, Mairin is a dragonmarked member of house Deneith.  Sadran hates Kamvul, and vice versa.  Kamvul senses the evil in the man.  

Kamvul could work for his mothers art brokerage, but he hates living in a "refugee" camp more than working in Sharn.  If an opportunity comes his way he will take it.


----------



## Korbin of Valenar (Feb 10, 2005)

Durak has travelled to Sharn to see the great Temple of the Sovereign Host there, as he has grown tired of his (mostly) humorless kindred in the Mror Holds.  Besides, when he last tried to preach at one of the holds, he encountered a dwarf who despised his faith.  After the insults grew viscious, Durak took it upon himself to "re-educate" the dwarf on the perils of being struck by large metal objects (this is how Durak will describe the incident!).  Turns out, the dwarf was a brother to a member of the Aurum, and Durak was forced to flee.  Hearing that Sharn was a good place to "get lost", he made his way here, arriving two weeks ago.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 10, 2005)

Tym is a Sharn native and returned there after the war. He had been doing some performing, but would like to get back to the kind of thing he did in the war, where he was an infiltrator and spy. He's bored with the simple, and poor, existence of a performer in bars and on the street. He longs for the oportunity and excitement of his past. I'll have a more formal background up today. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Nephis (Feb 10, 2005)

Jem arrived in Sharn a few years ago and has been doing various freelance jobs.



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Tym ... would like to get back to the kind of thing he did in the war, where he was an infiltrator and spy. He's bored with the simple, and poor, existence of a performer in bars and on the street. He longs for the oportunity and excitement of his past.




Perhaps Jem's and Tym's paths have crossed at some point, recently or in the past or both...?


----------



## Scotley (Feb 10, 2005)

nojiri23 said:
			
		

> Jem arrived in Sharn a few years ago and has been doing various freelance jobs.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps Jem's and Tym's paths have crossed at some point, recently or in the past or both...?




Very likely, the question is were we on the same side?   

Even more important if we have met more than once, does Tym realize it? 

In all seriousness, shall we say that they have worked together in the past. Tym's recent past has been rather dull and running into Jem again would certainly make Tym eager to get back into his old line of work.

While not exactly a star, any of the characters could be familiar with him from having caught a performance at a tavern or even on the street.


----------



## Nephis (Feb 10, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Very likely, the question is were we on the same side?



  mmmm, perhaps - most of the time?



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Even more important if we have met more than once, does Tym realize it?



  (sneaky sideglance) once again: perhaps, most of the time...?




			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> In all seriousness, shall we say that they have worked together in the past. Tym's recent past has been rather dull and running into Jem again would certainly make Tym eager to get back into his old line of work.
> 
> While not exactly a star, any of the characters could be familiar with him from having caught a performance at a tavern or even on the street.




works for me!


----------



## Scotley (Feb 11, 2005)

Okay to answer your questions specifically. Tym is playing his mandolin in a tavern for tips and a place to sleep tonight. Perhaps between sets he his catching up on old times with Jem. He has been in Sharn since just after the war.


----------



## Animus (Feb 11, 2005)

*Far, 6 Olarune 998 YK*

Sharn.

"City of Towers" is the nickname that is commonly attributed to it. "City of boredom" seems more like it however. Ever since you've arrived, either nothing has happened, or you have missed out any really exciting opportunity for the past two months. You decide to spend your Far evening (for whatever reason) at the Drunken Dragon. Well, at least that Tym Therdale guy does a pretty good job performing for the past two nights. Something about tonight feels different however, like some action is finally going to come your way. Pretty much on cue, a gnome enters. He has curly dark brown hair and a light beard. He posts the following note:

Attention Adventurers,
Adventurers sought for expedition sponsored by house Sivis. See the gnome who posted this message for arrangements. Inexperienced adventurers need not apply.


Grotzkoshter (can I call you Grotz for short?)


----------



## Scotley (Feb 11, 2005)

*Tym Therendale Human Bard*

Tym notices the Gnome's activity with some interest. After finishing his set he wanders past the notices on his way to the bar for a fresh ale. He scans the Gnome's posting quickly. _House Sivis...I knew some of those guys back in my scribe days before the war. Pretty stuffy beurocratic lot for Gnomes. _ He looks at the bored patrons in the Drunken Dragon and thinks wistfully of the meager contents of his pouch. _How much more of this place can I stand? There has to be something more. They want experienced adventurers that would suggest action..._ As he drinks his ale he thinks about which of his past exploits, suitably embelished of course, will make the best tale if the Gnome wants to know about his past. He banters with the barkeep a bit as he gets his thoughts in order. _Wouldn't do to appear over eager. _ With a final swallow of ale he makes his way to the Gnome's table. Once he catches the Gnomes eye he bows slightly and in his most confident voice says, "Tym Therendale, adventurer extrodinare at your service sir."


----------



## Nephis (Feb 11, 2005)

While listening to Tym as he plucks at his mandolin, Jem sits at her corner table and quietly sips her wine.  As she surveys the room, she senses something in the air.  _Something's different tonight...  but what..._ Trying to pinpoint her feeling of ... what exactly ... unease? ... excitement? ... anticipation? ..., she almost doesn't notice that Tym finished playing moments ago and has stopped to read a notice.  _Hmmm... something has come between Tym and his ale?  Intriguing..._ she wonders wryly.  

After watching him then drink his ale in a distracted manner, her eyes narrow, observing him then head across the room to speak to a ... gnome?  _Definitely intriguing ... looks a bit like ... intrigue even!_ Eyes glowing, she jumps up from her chair and deftly makes her way over to the gnome's table, in time to hear the last part of Tym's sentence.  With her friendliest smile, she quips, "and his faithful sidekick, Jem."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 11, 2005)

*Grotzkoshter*

_Hmmm, that ale is preety good, although not as good as the malt beer in Korranberg but finally a good ale._ think Grotzkoshter to himself while watching a human playing a mandolin. he takes out a scroll from his bag, something about "how to craft items and insert magic into them" that he loaned from the local library.



> Attention Adventurers,
> Adventurers sought for expedition sponsored by house Sivis. See the gnome who posted this message for arrangements. Inexperienced adventurers need not apply.




Grotzkoshter raise his eyes, _House Sivis? hmmm..._ he jumps from his chair and throw a coin to the maid and smiles. he walks to the gnome, tumbling through the human that played the Mandolin moment ago. Hello fellow gnome, my name is Grotzkoshter the Magnificent, I'm hailing from House Sivis that sits in Korranberg, Zilargo. Tell me, what buisness do you seek and I'll see if i can help.

OOC: you can call me Grotz


----------



## Korbin of Valenar (Feb 11, 2005)

*Durak*

Having been in Sharn for two weeks now, Durak was ready for a drink after his tour of the Pavillion of the Host.  Not exactly what he was expecting, but a worthy house of worship.  However, the old fool leading the tour kept prattering on about the "sin" of drink and consumption of decadence, and Durak, being himself, vowed to get drunk this evening.

The place is quiet; too quiet, perhaps.  He notices a few customers, but none that seem to stand out.

Once the gnome walks in, and posts his notice, Durak sees the others scanning the note, then walk over to where the gnome has stationed himself.  His curiousity getting the better of him, Durak meanders over to read the post.

_Expedition, eh?_ he says to himself.  _This might be a good distraction for a bit._ 

He makes his way over to the others, introducing himself.

"Evening, all.  The name's Durak."  He turns to the gnome who posted the sign.  "Tell me more about this 'Expedition', my friend.  My services are at your disposal."


----------



## Scotley (Feb 11, 2005)

*Tym Human Bard*

Tym is uncharacteristically surprised by the sudden arrival of Jem and the tumbling Gnome. He recovers quickly, "Indeed Jem and I have experienced some most harrowing adventures together during the war."  He is comforted by Jem's arrival, he doesn't complete trust her, as no human completely trusts one of her sort, but better to have a familiar--face isn't really the right term for a changeling--comrad, along for a journey into the unknown. He thinks better of making a negative comment about the Gnome's rudeness. _These little buggers are think as thieves. It wouldn't do to blow my chance over a minor slight. _


----------



## LiquidAtom (Feb 12, 2005)

*Kamvul ir'Vadaya*

Kamvul, sitting on his customary stool at the bar, drains the last of the Aundairian cider ale from his mug.  

"Not bad Elros", burps the Cyran warrior.  "Not bad at all". 
"Better than the Talentia cider?",  replies a melodical voice across the bar. 
"I'd say", says Kamvul, "Those halflings need to stick to their Glidewings and leave the ale making to the rest of the continent."  
The bartender, a tall and slender figure, laughs amused. "Well, my friend, you would know."

Looking around the bar that was basically his second home, his eyes come to rest on the figure up on the stage.  
"Who's the bard, Elros?"
Elros looks up from polishing a shot glass, his elven gaze joining Kamvul's.
"Some gent named 'Therendale'.  He started last night.  Crowd seems to like him ok.  He sang a ballad about Cyre last night, it brought a tear to my eye.  Too bad you missed it."  
"I was busy", came Kamvul's shorter than average retort. "Was he that good?"
"He's a little better than the average entertainment that comes here." states Elros
"That's worth a drink then." 

Kamvul looks around the room and notices a couple new faces.  Faces that had never been here before.  A dwarven priest, a gnome wizard or something, and a comely human woman.  Kamvul starts to ask Elros about them when a gnome walks in and posts a note on the public announcement board.
_What is this?_ he thinks to himself.  _Something must be in the air tonight. _
"I have no idea who they are.", Elros said when Kamvul finally posed the question. "They all seem to be intersted in that note the gnome posted."
"Well I guess I had better go over there and see what this is about", Kamvul says as he slides off of his stool.

With the grace of an elven woodsman, Kamvul walks over to join the cluster of activity around the gnomish note-poster. Seeing that the note was still on the board he read it softly to himself:

_Attention Adventurers,
Adventurers sought for expedition sponsored by house Sivis. See the gnome who posted this message for arrangements. Inexperienced adventurers need not apply._

_Well that sounds better than a dull sword in the eye_ ,  he mused.  _This could be my ticket out of here and away from Sadran and his crew._
"Good evening everyone.  Master Gnome I'm Kamvul ir'Vadaya, formerly of Cyre.  I would like a little more information on this...expedition of yours."


----------



## Animus (Feb 12, 2005)

*Far, 6 Olarune 998 YK, Night*

OOC: This is how I am tracking time: Dawn (6-9 am), Morning (9 am-12 pm), Midday (12 pm-3pm), Afternoon (3 pm-6 pm), Evening (6 pm-9 pm), Night (9 pm-12 am), Midnight (12 am-3 am) , Last Watch (3 am-6 am)

Far, 6 Olarune 998 YK, Night

The gnome looks at all of you, in order, and says, "Ah, yes, welcome all, and thank you for your interest. My name is Neblinwilberfotham d'Sivis, but you can simply refer to me as Neblin. If you are all interested, I cannot discuss details here, but rather in a more private setting. Here is what you need to do." He hands you a pamphlet which says:

House Sivis Expedition Interview, 7 Olarune, Late Dawn, Cafe du Sylvan.

"I will be there are the corner booth. Please be timely. Any questions?", Neblin says as he twiddles his stubby thumbs.


----------



## LiquidAtom (Feb 12, 2005)

"None for now Master Neblin, however I shall meet with you tomorrow morning."  Looking to the everyone in the group: "There's a mug of ale with your names on it at the bar if you're so inclined."  With a nod of his head he turns and walks back to his stool.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 12, 2005)

*Tym Human Bard*

Tym nods, "Thank you Master Neblin, I am content to wait until you can talk more freely."  He glances at Jem, "Unless my sidekick has something..."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 12, 2005)

*Grotzkoshter*

I'll see you tomorrow then, friend to house Sivis
He smiles to everyone else.
Sure I'll be happy for a drink, the malt beer is quite good he replies to the big human.
He then turnes to the dwarf, you said your name is Durak right, where do you hail from? The howling peaks or maybe the Seawall Mts. in Zilargo.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 12, 2005)

*Tym Human Bard*

Tym happily converses over the malt beer with any who want to chat. He alludes to the fact that he had some experience behind the lines in the war, but despite talking well into the night he doesn't really say much. He plays another round of music before calling it a night late.


----------



## Korbin of Valenar (Feb 13, 2005)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> He then turnes to the dwarf, you said your name is Durak right, where do you hail from? The howling peaks or maybe the Seawall Mts. in Zilargo.




"I hail from Gravenhold, in the Hoarfrost Mountains, well to the north of here, my friend."

His gaze follows Kamvul and the others to the bar.  He licks his lips in anticipation of a free mug of ale.  Snapping out of his revery, Durak turns to Grotz, smiling.

"What say we finish this conversation at the bar, since the manling was kind enough to offer us a drink?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 14, 2005)

*Grotzkoshter*

Sure, master dwarf, Let's share our love for ale and beer together.Grotzkoshter laugh loudly while tapping on Durak's shoulder


After a small talk, Grotzkoshter will retire to his warm bed in the coozy inn near the Morgrave University in Sharn.


----------



## Animus (Feb 14, 2005)

*Sar, 7 Olarune, Late Dawn, Cafe du Sylvan*

The next morning, you arrive at the Cafe du Sylvan to meet with Neblin. The Cafe du Sylvan, located in the University District, is a happening locale. Trendy academic folks and aristocrats typically occupy this place. A combination of french vanilla and hazelnut fragrances fill the place. Over in one corner, sitting in the corner booth, is none other than Neblin d'Sivis, who smiles happily when he sees you.

As you approach he says, "Good morning. I am glad to see that you showed up. We have much to discuss today, and you should be excited about the opportunity that I am about to give you. But first, have something to drink, on me."


----------



## Scotley (Feb 14, 2005)

*Tym Human Bard*

Tym greatfully excepts some strong coffee. He his carefully groomed and his clothes freshly cared for, but a tiredness around the eyes atests to the late night at the Drunken Dragon. He is less colorfully dressed this morning and adopts a professional attitude. He nods pleasantly to his companions of the previous evening. "Thank you Neblin, I do appreciate the hospitality this morning."


----------



## Korbin of Valenar (Feb 14, 2005)

*Durak, Dwarf Cleric*

As Durak arrives at the Cafe, he stops to check in his Warmace at the door, gruffly telling the waiter that he will personally request that the Sovereign Host pay him back for any nicks in the weapon.  The waiter carefully wraps the weapon in the priest's vestments, and places it behind the counter.

Glancing about, he sees Nebin and some of the others seated at a corner table.  He gives a nod to Nebin, and joins them.

"Glorious morning, wouldn't you say, friends?"


----------



## Nephis (Feb 14, 2005)

Sipping the strong hot brew, Jem's eyes dance with anticipation, waiting to hear more about their prospective employment.  She had a late night as well, a fact that is not so readily apparent (perhaps she masks it well).  

As the gruff dwarf joins them, she looks up at him and murmurs a friendly greeting.  "Mmmm, glorious indeed,,"  she agreed with a smile.


----------



## LiquidAtom (Feb 15, 2005)

*Kamvul ir'Vadaya*

Kamvul, up at the crack of dawn, as usual, walks downstairs to the bar.  Elros, already there and seeing Kamvul, pours them each a cup of Mrorian chickory. The fine dwarven chickory was a mutual favorite.

"Off to see your newfound friends I see.", says Elros while sipping his brew.
"Yes, shortly.",  Kamvul returns.  "They seem like decent enough people."
"Are you sure you want to go of on some mission with a group of unknowns?" Elros puts in over his cup.
"You were unknown to me once upon a time, Elros."
"True enough"
"If I stay around here long enough Sadran is going to send me off on another suicide mission.  I barely survived the last one, and then only because Hendra got worried and came looking for me.  No it's time I left, Elros, for a little while at least."

With that Kamvul  bade farewell to his elven friend.  Shouldering his backpack and gear he walked through the door of the Drunken Dragon.  Arriving at the Cafe du Sylvan an hour or so later, he notices the group of adventurers in the corner.

"Good morning master Neblin. Tym, Durak, Grotz, Lady Jem.  Good to see each of you this morning."
Taking the offered cup of coffee from Neblin, he takes a seat between Tym and Durak and waits to hear what Neblin has to say.


----------



## Animus (Feb 15, 2005)

"Excellent. Everyone is here," says Neblin. "I am glad you have all decided to show up this morning. The task I have for you is most important to my House."  He goes into his bag for something, and pulls out book. It is a curious old codex bound in leather. The cover has no title but is decorated with circular sigils. "This codex belonged to Balthazarin d'Sivis. He went missing a over two years ago and is assumed dead. This was one of the few belongings that was found. It was his personal journal."

Grotz ONLY (highlight to read): Balthazarin is an adventuring uncle of yours. You've only known him by name. By the way, you don't really know Neblin either, because he usually travels across Breland for House Sivis.

Neblin touches a sigil in the center of the front cover, and then mutters a word under his breath. The book opens, revealing its blank pages. "I thought it odd that uncle Balthazarin would have a magiically sealed codex with blank pages," Neblin says, "But then, three days ago, one of the pages glowed and revealed writing. I was able to take some notes down that day, but I did not get all the information down before the writing disappeared the next day! Quite strange this was. Here is what I discovered." Neblin pulls out another book. He opens up to a page, and starts reading:

" 'I have discovered a most interesting thing today down here in Under Sharn. I believe I have found the final resting place of Gronar the Great. This is most exciting if I am correct. The markings on this door are vaguely dwarven in nature, although this language does not resemble any dwarven dialect I have encountered. Perhaps with more time and a library, I could figure this out. I'll just have to copy down what I have found for now.' " 

Neblin continues. "I was also able to copy a map from his notes, but I was not able to copy the enscription.

"What House Sivis would like you to do is to go to this location, and find out what is behind that door. If it is indeed the resting place of Gronar the Great, an ancestor of House Sivis, there is a disk with his insignia that would be in his tomb. House Sivis is willing to pay the sum of 5000 gp for Gronar's Disk. Any questions?" Neblin smiles patiently.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 15, 2005)

*Grotzkoshter the Magnificent (some sort of magic user)*

_Balthazarin, my lost uncle, here in Sharn?_ .. thinks Grotzkoshter to himself.

What was he thinking? he mumble to himself.
Can I investigate this book a little bit, I have tricks of my own to
reveal magic writing He says in *Gnomish* to Nebin.

He then turns to his new friends
What say you? Balthazarin is a legendery adventurer, very known in Zilargo, we can success where he failed.

Does the name Gronar the great rings a bell to us ?


----------



## Scotley (Feb 15, 2005)

*Tym Human Bard*

Tym takes another sip of his drink his mind reels with stories and legends he has has heard about Under Sharn. He strives to remain outwardly calm and says, "A very interesting proposition. I would be interested."

OOC: What do I know from Knowledge Local and Bardic Lore?


----------



## Animus (Feb 15, 2005)

Grotz (highlight to read): Neblin says in gnomish, "I am afraid I cannot hand over the book at this time. But, I can let you try to read it."

Knowledge (local) check: 6 (die) + 3 (Int) +2 (mod.) = 11.
Gronar is an ancestor of House Sivis. He was one of the first to have a Greater Mark of Scribing.

Tym (highlight to read): Knowledge (local) check: 8 (die) + 6 (skill) = 14.
Gronar is an ancestor of House Sivis. He was one of the first to have a Greater Mark of Scribing.


----------



## Nephis (Feb 15, 2005)

*Jem the Mercurial* 

Jem doesn't bother with nonchalance.  As she leans forward, her eyes gleam with excitement.  Count me in.

OCC:  how about Jem with only knowledge (local)?   :\


----------



## LiquidAtom (Feb 16, 2005)

5000 gold pieces??  Thats alot of gold.  Thinks Kamvul.  1000 gold pieces each.  I could use that money to pay off all of my debts here in Sharn. Maybe even enough to start a little "business" of my own.

"I don't know about the rest of you, but I could use the money.  Count me in as well"


OOC:  What would Kamvul learn by using Sense Motive while Neblin is speaking to the group, as well as the interaction between Grotz and Neblin?


----------



## Animus (Feb 16, 2005)

Jem: Knowledge (local): 16 (roll) + 9 (skill) = 25.
Gronar is an ancestor of House Sivis. He was one of the first to have a Greater Mark of Scribing. Gronar emigrated to Breland from Zilargo and did notary work for the royal family. He was said to be buried somewhere in Under Sharn, in a tomb of his design. He made a disk of scribing shortly before his death.

Kamvul:Sense Motive: 19 (roll) + 2 (skill) = 21.
Neblin seems trustworthy, and from what you can tell, there is nothing odd about his conversation with Grotz.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 16, 2005)

*Tym Human Bard*

"Gronar, an august figure indeed. I'm surprised you would go outside house Sivis for something like this."

OOC: Time for a sense motive check +4.


----------



## Animus (Feb 16, 2005)

Tym: Sense Motive: 13 (roll) + 4 (skill)= 17.

Neblin seems trustworthy.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 16, 2005)

*Grotzkoshter*

Grotzkoshter pulls out from his pouch a clear crystal, take a sip from the coffe, mumble a few words, takes the book and starts going over it.
He casts read magic

Without rasing his eyes from the book he says. when do we start?


----------



## Korbin of Valenar (Feb 16, 2005)

*Durak, Dwarf Cleric*

"Eh...I'm in.  Ancient Dwarven dialect, you say?"

Durak smiles, knowing full well he would have signed on for 100gp!!  He glances at everyone assembled, sizing them up.  

_I'd say they're capable enough.  A fine company!_


----------



## Animus (Feb 16, 2005)

"Sometimes my House do not have the resources available to go on such expeditions, master bard," Neblin says.

He turns to Grotzkoshter, and says in Common. "I do not mean to be rude, but I have nothing to hide so I would rather speak in Common. Try your luck at the book." He slides the book over to Grotskoshter, who mumbles a few magic words over the book.

Grots: Some words appear on the cover, glowing softly. They say _Journal of Expeditions for Balthazain the Traveler_. You also flip through the book and see some of his journal entries, but none of them contain any real information.

Neblin turns to Durak. "Yes, it is an ancient Dwarven dialect. Gronar was a friend of the dwarves, and it is said he commissioned them to build his tomb," he says. "Anything else, or are we ready to start?"


----------



## Scotley (Feb 16, 2005)

*Tym Human Bard*

The Bard smiles broadly and picks up his hat. "I am ready. The sooner the better."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 17, 2005)

*Grotzkoshter*

Bah! It's just a Journal says Grotzkoshter to the others.
he hands back the book to Nebin, Puts back his crystal and take another sips from his cup.
Just let me refuel my waterskin with beer, are you coming with me Durak?


----------



## Nephis (Feb 17, 2005)

surprised at the gnome's outburst, jem gives him a narrowed stare before turning back to the discussion at hand.  [sense motive]


----------



## Animus (Feb 17, 2005)

Jem: Sense Motive: 7 (roll) + 7 (skill) = 14.
He seems trustworthy.


----------



## Animus (Feb 17, 2005)

Neblin says, "Very well. I will give you a quarter of the fee now," as he pulls out a scroll case from his bag, "and the rest you'll get upon completion of the task." He hands over the scroll case. In it are five letters of credit, each in the amount of 250 gp.

"I hope that you will find this useful in preparing for your expedition," Neblin says. 

OOC: If you don't have anything else to ask him, feel free to buy stuff. I'd like to move on ASAP to get the adventure rolling.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 17, 2005)

*Tym Human Bard*

Tym addresses Neblin first, "How close to our objective can you get us with the information you have? Will we be doing a lot of searching?" Then he turns to the others. "I suggest we pool some of our money and purchase a wand of curing in case this expedition turns serious. A hundred and fifty each should do it unless our benefactor can get us a discount,"  he says this last with a questioning look at Neblin.


----------



## Animus (Feb 18, 2005)

Neblin says, "I can get you close to the door, but that's about it. You'll have to get in yourself. As for the other matter..." Neblin pulls another scroll case out of his bag. "You can use this voucher to get a 10 percent discount at Elban's Magic Emporium. He is a friend of House Sivis." Neblin hands over the voucher. The voucher reads:

House Sivis Discount
This voucher is good for a 10 percent discount on all purchases above 500 gp.
Usable once only.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 18, 2005)

*Tym Human Bard*

"Thank you master Neblin. I have nothing further." Tym picks up the voucher. "This could prove most helpfu."  He addresses the group, "Shall we visit Elban's magic Emporium?"


----------



## Korbin of Valenar (Feb 18, 2005)

*Durak, Dwarf Cleric*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> I suggest we pool some of our money and purchase a wand of curing in case this expedition turns serious. A hundred and fifty each should do it unless our benefactor can get us a discount,"  he says this last with a questioning look at Neblin.




"Capitol idea, my boy.  I do have some skill in healing, but my abilities might not be adequate for all of us."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 18, 2005)

*Grotzkoshter*

Great idea, Let's go and buy this wand.


OOC: We can go to the adventure


----------



## LiquidAtom (Feb 19, 2005)

*Kamvul ir'Vadaya*

Good idea Tym lets get the wand and be on our way


----------



## Animus (Feb 19, 2005)

*Sar, 7 Olarune, Midday, The Baazar District*

OOC: nojiri23, you can chime in at any time if you need to do anything else, but as the rest of the party seems content with what's going on, I'm going to move on.

You travel over the bridges and up the lifts to The Bazaar District. The crowd and noise of this district are overwhelming. In addition to the shops and stalls, the streets are full of people offering goods and deals; it seems like everyone has something to sell. The Watch is maintaing a strong presence here. You fight your way through the crowds until you find the flashing sign which says "Elban's Magical Emporium," hanging over a door. As you enter the place, you see that the walls are literally covered with all kinds of exotic goods. A middle-aged man with receding black hair stands behind a counter. 

"Hello, my name is Elban. How may I be of service?"


----------



## Scotley (Feb 19, 2005)

*Tym Human Bard*

"Good Day to you Elban, I am Tym. My companions and I would like to make a purchase or two." He hands over the voucher from Neblin with a flourish. "In particular we are interested in a wand of curing. Perhaps a few other minor items as well."  His eyes take in the shop as he speaks.


----------



## Animus (Feb 20, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> "Good Day to you Elban, I am Tym. My companions and I would like to make a purchase or two." He hands over the voucher from Neblin with a flourish. "In particular we are interested in a wand of curing. Perhaps a few other minor items as well."  His eyes take in the shop as he speaks.




"Ah, yes," he says. "I have an assortment of wands with curative magic. I can give you this one," he says as he pulls something from underneath the counter. It is a box of wands. "Very fine. Fully charged. _Cure Light Wounds_. Only 750 gp. I also have an assortment of potions and scrolls."


----------



## LiquidAtom (Feb 20, 2005)

*Kamvul ir'Vadaya*

"Give?  Not at that price, sir.  I think he could do a little better than that, don't you?",   Kamvul says to Tym under his breath
Nudging the bard with his elbow Kamvul walks off to admire some of the cloaks on a rack in the corner.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 21, 2005)

*Grotzkosher*

It's expensive  says Grotzkoshter from the corner with firm voice while looking into the glass closet that's hold the rings.
If i could craft a wand the raw materials will cost me half of this, and we have the voucher from house Sivis, mr. Elban.
Grotzkoshter comes to the counter and looks up to meet Elban's gaze.
As you see, I'm from House Sivis myself and I'm sure you want me to return to this store, so..give him a good price, at least the 10% that you promised to give my house


OOC: if you need.
Diplomacy: 14 (dice) + 3 = 17


----------



## Scotley (Feb 21, 2005)

*Tym Human Bard*

Tym looks askance at the quoted price. He continues in an ingratiating tone. "That would indeed be a fine price for a fine wand were we merely customers off the street, but as we are representing house Sivis in this we are almost like family. Surely, you would have a better for family? Also, we plan to buy a few other items as well; perhaps a volume discount is in order as well?"  
OOC: Diplomacy check (14)+4=18


----------



## LiquidAtom (Feb 21, 2005)

*Kamvul ir'Vadaya*

Kamvul hearing Grotz's and Tym words turns around to face the gnomish magic broker. 
Hiding his smile he says, "Indeed, Master Elban, we are on House Silvas business.  Furthermore we were sent here by a Dragonmarked member of said house.  Surely Master Neblin would not expect us to pay full retail."


----------



## Animus (Feb 22, 2005)

Elban looks at Tym and says, "Well, I see that you have a discount voucher, which I of course will honor. Perhaps I may be able to give you a little discount if you buy a few things."


----------



## Scotley (Feb 22, 2005)

*Tym Human Bard*

"Excellent, we'll have to look about a bit and see what we need, but I'm sure we'll want to make a few more purchases. Do you have any Sunrods? Perhaps an everburning torch?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 22, 2005)

*Grotzkoshter*

Fine, I'll buy a Potion, one that can shield my skin from Evil.

He picks up "Protection from evil" potion - he knows it by the bitter taste, yellowish color
and Orchid like smell... and the label that Elban putted on it.

Just tell me how much Elban want's for it.


----------



## Nephis (Feb 22, 2005)

*Jem the Mercurial*

Jem shakes her head a little as if to clear it.  As she blinks, her eyes lose the slightly blank stare of an inveterate day dreamer and begin to focus on the shop around her.  As she listens to the haggling, her eyes gaze for a moment on the shop keeper [sense motive].  

Then, taking in the pretty shapes and colors, she smiles dreamily as she drifts off again.

[occ:  sorry about the delay!     ]


----------



## Animus (Feb 23, 2005)

"Everburning Torches, Sunrods, I got 'em all," Elban says in a friendly tone. If you're buying that potion for _protection from evil_, that will be 50 gp. However, if the whole lot of you are going to buy at least 1000 gp in stuff, I'll give you another 5 percent off everything, giving you a total discount of 15 percent, but that is all I can do. Any more than that and you'll put me out of business."

Jem: Sense Motive: 16 (roll) + 7 (skill) = 23. 
Elban seems to be a very trustworthy individual.

OOC: I will handle the die rolls. That just makes things easier for me.


----------



## LiquidAtom (Feb 23, 2005)

*Kamvul ir'Vadaya*

After looking through the potions he finally comes across one that catches his eye. On his way to pay he pauses and plucks out several more from the same batch, thinking to himself...._You can never have too many of these._
"How much for these potions, sir?", Kamvul says after laying down a potion labeled _*Bulls Strength*_ and three labeled _*Cure Light Wounds*_.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 23, 2005)

*Grotzkoshter*

It's looks like that we are over 1000 gold coins with our wand, potions and sunrods.
He says to Elban.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 23, 2005)

*Tym Human Bard*

Tym, very much the kid in a candy store, puts an everburning torch, 2 sunrods, a tanglefoot bag, 2 flasks of alchemist's fire and a thunderstone on the counter. "You do indeed have a marvelous selection here Master Elban; it is a pleasure shopping with you."  He digs in his pouch for a couple of gems to supplament the letter of credit and voucher. He sighs heavily, _I always spend too much on toys. _ He watches the others curious to see how they will spend their share of the money.


----------



## Animus (Feb 23, 2005)

Elban examines the potions Kamvul picked out. "That will be 382 gold, 5 silver total for those potions." Elban says to Grotzkoshter, "For your potion, master gnome, that will be 42 gold, 5 silver. And for your things," he says to Tym, "That will be 180 gold, 2 silver. Anyone else need stuff?"


----------



## Scotley (Feb 24, 2005)

*Tym Human Bard*

Tym starts to compute in his head for a moment then says, "So at 15% off the wand split 5 ways is 127gp and 5sp?"  He figures a bit more, "so that means after the 250gp for this" he slides over the letter of credit, "I owe you another 57gp and 7sp."  He passes over a 50gp and 10gp gem.


----------



## Animus (Feb 24, 2005)

"That's right," Elban says, taking the letter of credit. He goes under the counter for something, pulling up some coins. He hands 2 gold and 3 silver to Tym. "Here's your change. Good doing business."


----------



## Scotley (Feb 24, 2005)

*Tym Human Bard*

Tym looks longingly at other items around the shop, but having already spent a forth of the payment for a job not yet completed and a considerable portion of his own remaining funds, he chooses to check his desires and simply watch the others. _Perhaps I can learn something of their style from their choices. _


----------



## Animus (Feb 24, 2005)

*Announcement*

OOC: Please make sure to update your money and equipment ASAP. I don't want to ruin anyone's fun, but as we have spent five days on shopping, everyone should know what they've wanted. I am moving on. You can assume that almost any item of 2000 gp value or less can be found here. So, anything you buy for the time being is at a 15% discount in Elban's. Update coming in a few.


----------



## LiquidAtom (Feb 25, 2005)

Kamvul pays for his items and watches as the others purchase their chosen items. _I hope we are not here much longer.  I'm starting to get a little bit antsy._ He thinks to himself.  Pulling a small silver case out of his backpack, he notices Tym watching him.  _That one always has his eyes about him.  Nice to know I'm not going to be the only one who makes a habit keeping sharp._ 

Opening the case he takes out a carved stone pipe and packs it full.

"Want to partake in some fine Elvish long-leaf?", he says to Tym as he lights the bowl.


OOC:  I'm ready to get moving as well.  Gold has been adjusted.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 25, 2005)

*Tym Human Bard*

"Kamval, I sensed that you were a fine fellow when I first laid eyes on you. I am happy to note my judgement was well founded. I will gladly partake with you."  He pockets his change and begins stowing his new gear. "I for one am eager to get on with our mission. Have you any experience with Under Sharn?"

OOC: Edited character with new gear and added some extra rope and a couple of sacks.


----------



## Animus (Feb 25, 2005)

*Sar, 7 Olarune, Afternoon, Under Sharn*

Finally, after aquiring the goods that you need, you descend the towers of Sharn closer to your destination. The general atmosphere is busy, but calm (as calm as Sharn can be, anyway). You make your way into Lower Sharn. It is not nearly as clean as the higher districts of Sharn. All sorts of shifty folk occupy the lower regions of Sharn. You see goblinoids and orcs doing menial labor. Slowly, you make your way down to where the entrance to Under Sharn is. You climb down the stone-hewn steps to the sewers. A quartet of goblins guard the door, led by a rather large bugbear, all wearing the seal of Sharn. The bugbear says, "What do you want down here? You don't look like you're coming to work."

OOC: I need a marching formation before I get too far.


----------



## LiquidAtom (Feb 25, 2005)

"Very little fortunately.  I was once sent on a mission to thin the ranks of the *Red Jackals*.  Nasty lot those Jackals.  Mostly shifters and half-orcs.  The worst of their kind. One other time with my friend Elros, the bartender at the 'Dragon, a few months back.  We had gone to _*Halden's Tomb*_ to recover an item for House Deneith.  Unfortunatley someone else had already found it."   Kamvul takes a couple of puffs from the pipe before passing it back to Tym.

"How about yourself master bard?  Do you go there often?"



OOC:  If everyone else agress Kamvul will go first, followed by Tym,Grotz, Jem, and Durak.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 25, 2005)

*Tym Human Bard*

After another puff on the pipe, "First rate stuff. I can't say that I have a lot of experience down here. Mostly as a lark in my youth before the war. To a kid its very mysterious and exciting. As an adult I find that most of the mystery is really just trash and bad smells."  Noting the Goblins he adds, "And Goblins or is that redundant?"

OOC: Tym is happy to be in the second rank where is reach weapons and support spells will be useful.


----------



## LiquidAtom (Feb 25, 2005)

"No not redundant at all, but very true!  , Kamvul laughs. "And thanks.  Elros gets this stuff for me when he goes home every year." 

"You mentioned the war.  Were you a soldier for Breland? I served myself, for Cyre, of course.  My brother was a captain in the Cyran army, I had the honor of being his scout.  Saying that he takes a long puff on the pipe.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 25, 2005)

*Tym Human Bard*

"Damn shame about Cyre."  Tym is silent for a moment, then continues. "I served Breland as an irregular. I saw a good bit of action, but mostly cloak and dagger stuff."  He accepts another puff on the pipe. "I worked with Gem a few times, she's quite good."  With a final puff on the pipe Tym adds softly, "so how do we play our friends the goblinoids."


----------



## LiquidAtom (Feb 25, 2005)

*Kamvul ir'Vadaya*

Knocking the ash from the pipe Kamvul replaces it in his pack.  
"I think we should tell them we are on 'House' business and hope they let us in.  If not bribes usually work."


----------



## Scotley (Feb 25, 2005)

*Tym Human Bard*

Tym approaches the Bugbear, "My good sir we are indeed coming to 'work' for there are many kinds of work." He nods to his companions, "we are on the business of House Sivis."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 25, 2005)

*Grotzkoshter*

Grotzkoshter swap places with Jem and walks besides Durak, he smirks to himself while thinking about his new potion among the others, magic items always raised a smile on his face.
This is my first time in Sharn you know.
he tells to his new dwarven friend, I arrived one week ago.
he raises his voice.
I didn't realize to be in under Sharn so quickly.
he says to the others. Goblins everywhere ... we should keep an eye.
He thinks about his new potion again , but now without a smile.
When a see the bugbear he put his hand on one of his wands while the other hand touches a piece of leather in his pocket for his magical armor spell.
_I don't like this place, Goblinoids free everywhere here.. better be cautious_
He thinks to himself.


----------



## Nephis (Feb 25, 2005)

Giving way to the gnome, Jem is quite happy to be relegated to a spot behind such a strong looking warrior as Kamvul and where she can easily listen to the conversations in front and behind her.



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> "I worked with Gem a few times, she's quite good."



Her eyes narrow slightly at the two men in front of her. _Now what exactly does he mean by THAT?_ , she wonders silently.  Shrugging, she gazes about the path they have been following.

As Tym approaches, she focuses on that exchange, carefully taking in his words and the bugbear's reactions. [sense motive]


----------



## LiquidAtom (Feb 25, 2005)

Kamvul being as diplomatic and suave as he possibly can says to the bugbear.  "Yes, *general*, we are on the business of House Silvas, most important business."  Then as he puts a hand on Grotz's shouler says, "Why else would we be accompanied by a Marked member of that house?"


----------



## Animus (Feb 26, 2005)

"House Sivis business, eh?" the bugbear growls. The bugbear eyes Tym, examining him from head to toe. "What does House Sivis want down here? There are nothing but ruins, lava pits, and tombs. Not the kind of business House Sivis would be interested in.".

Jem: Sense Motive: 9 (roll) + 7 (skill) = 16.
The bugbear speaks confidently, but there is a slight edge to his words.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 27, 2005)

*Tym Human Bard*

Tym shrugs applogetically, "Well you know the Dragonmarked. Why do they do anything they do? I just go where I'm told and collect my pay. For what they pay if they want me to visit ruins, lava pits and tombs, who am I to argue?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 27, 2005)

*Grotzkoshter*

Our business is not of your concern! Says Grotzkoshter in anger from behind Tym, Jem and Kamvul to the bugbear.
As a representive of house Sivis, I'm telling you to let us pass,
We are here to investigate some scripts, and any delay will cause trouble.

He softens his voice and you see 1 gold and 3 silver coins fly through the air from Grotzkoshter to the Bugbear.
(hand of the mage)
this is for letting us pass and for you to forget us.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 3, 2005)

OOC : The bugbear caught our DM ?


----------



## Nephis (Mar 3, 2005)

at the gnome's words, jem's eyes narrow a little irritably.  thinking quietly to herself, _does he know nothing about tact?_, she decides to take things into her own hands.

looking and smiling directly into the bugbear's eyes, jem saunters up to him and purrs, "what our friend gnome means is surely you don't expect the dragon-marked to sully their OWN hands."  she gives a twinkling laugh, then murmurs quietly to the bugbear (almost as an aside), "you know how they are, especially gnomes." 

{ooc:  whichever is appropriate:  bluff +11 or diplomacy +9}


----------



## Animus (Mar 3, 2005)

Jem: Diplomacy: 11 (roll) + 9 (skill) = 20.

The bugbear says, "I hear what you say. Very well, you may pass." He tells one of the goblins to open the gate, then moves out of your way. " I meant no disrespect. Just trying to do my job, see?" The bugbear says apologetically. He wishes you luck and waves you on.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 3, 2005)

*Tym Human Bard*

Tym nods politely to the Bugbear and agrees with his comment, "as are we my friend. Keep up the good work."

Once they are past Tym gives Jem a nod and a wink to say 'nicely done.' He then resumes his conversation with Kamvul the encounter with the bugbear forgotten. "That smoke was quite nice, I'll have to get to know Elros better."  He walks on with a spring in his step as if having a stroll in the park rather than delving into the depths of Undersharn.


----------



## Nephis (Mar 3, 2005)

As they pass, Jem smiles sweetly once moren at the bugbear and waves her fingers goodbye in a slightly flirtatious manner.  "See you later, I hope!"

Turning back, she returns Tym's smile and falls back into place.


----------



## LiquidAtom (Mar 3, 2005)

*Kamvul ir'Vadaya*

Tym was right.  She _is_ good. Kamvul thinks to himself as they walk past the guards.

"Yes, most definately.  I'll introduce you all to him when we get back. Elros is a very good friend of mine.  I've known him since I came to Sharn.  He's a good one to have on your side."  Kamvul replies to Tym.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 4, 2005)

*Tym Human Bard*

Tym holds his new everburning torch high to illuminate the way for the party and says, "now who's got the directions to this tomb?"


----------



## Animus (Mar 4, 2005)

*Sar, 7 Olarune, Early Evening, Under Sharn*

OOC: My apologies. I wanted to post this last night but exhaustion got the better of me.


You wind through the sewers and steam tunnels. It is warm down here, and humid. The place reeks of a combination of refuse and, well, more refuse. Every now and then you spot the types of critters that one would expect down here: rats, bugs, gnats and such. You also observe various goblin kin doing menial labor, like collecting garbage, and digging holes, and other things. 

After passing all of this, you enter an area that is obviously more ancient than the area you were just passing through. The stonework is different and seems to be worn as a result of age. The smell here is musty. According to the map and notes that you have, you follow one hall in particular for a considerable way. You get an eerie feeling about this place.

OOC: Listen check:
Kamvul - 13 (roll) + 2 (skill) = 15. You hear the patter of dozens of tiny feet ahead of you.
Tym - 5 (roll) + 1 (skill) = 6.
Grotz - 12 (roll) + 5 (skill) = 17. You hear the patter of dozens of tiny feet ahead of you.
Jem - 2 (roll) + -1 (skill) = 1.
Durak - 5 (roll) + 2 (skill) = 7.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 4, 2005)

*Grotzkoshter*

Folks, I hear something.
Sounds like many rats or one big centipade.
Be alert.

I'll try to spot something with my low light vision


----------



## LiquidAtom (Mar 4, 2005)

"Yes I heard it too.  I'm none too sure as to what it was, so lets be ready.  Grotz you might want to get that crossbow ready. "

Drawing out his fathers sword he decides to unsheathe his other longsword as well. Pointing the odd looking whip-dagger on Tym's belt he asks,"You any good with that thing?" 

"Gem, Durak be ready, just in case."


----------



## Scotley (Mar 5, 2005)

*Tym Human Bard*

Tym unrolls the whip with a flourish and a crack, "I sincerely hope we don't have to find out."  He grins at Kamvul and looks to the others making sure all are ready for whatever might be out there. He tries to peer into the gloom beyond the torchlight for any attacker.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 6, 2005)

*Grotzkoshter*

Grotzkoshter takes a small piece of leather from his pocket, mummble few words, than puts the leather on his head. the leather turns to dust and vanish. (mage armor   , lasts 1 hour)

He than takes out his light crossbow, load a bolt
and stands next to Durak and behind the rest.


----------



## Nephis (Mar 7, 2005)

jem's eyes widen and seem to turn to a darker, perhaps murkier greyish brown, while her usually bright skin turns slightly dull and faintly greenish - perhaps due to the light cast by tym's glowing torch or does she look a bit apprehensive?

she cautiously and quietly takes out her repeating crossbow, checks to see if it's loaded properly, and tries to see or hear what the others have heard.  _i know i'm not deaf, but why do i always miss these signs?  thank goodness for more alert companions,_ she grimly thinks.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 9, 2005)

Tym continues to peer into the darkness his whip dagger at the ready, "Kamvul, are you sure you heard something nothing seems to be happening."


----------



## Animus (Mar 9, 2005)

OOC: I was waiting for Durak to act, but I'm assuming he's waiting for something to happen, so...

As you peer down the corridor, a nightmarish vision heads your way. You see dozens of rats scurrying towards you, and they have a look of ravenous hunger. They are 50 feet ahead.

*Initiative:*
(K)amvul: 19 (roll) + 6 (mod) = 25 
(T)ym: 1 (roll) + 1 (mod) = 2
(G)rotz: 11 (roll) + 1 (mod) = 12
(J)em: 11 (roll) + 2 (mod) = 13
(D)urak: 17 (roll) + 4 (mod) = 21
(M1)Rat Swarm: 20 (roll) + 2 (mod) = 22


----------



## Nephis (Mar 9, 2005)

clammy sweat beginning to condense on her skin, jem aims carefully at one of the rats closest to her (if necessary, stepping into a square where she won't hit one of her companions).  "rats!  why did it have to be rats??!!" she mutters morosely. 

[ooc:  she will continue until a) they get too close or b) the bolt case on her repeating crossbow empties - whichever comes first.]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 10, 2005)

*Tym Human Bard*

"Oh rats", Tym says with a grin. He reaches into his pouch for a newly purchased flask of alchemist's fire. He steps to the side and tosses it out in front of the party as close to the approching rats as possible. 

OOC: A bard's facinate ability only affects one creature at my level, does a swarm by any chance count as one creature in this instance??


----------



## LiquidAtom (Mar 10, 2005)

"Well not exactly what I expected." Kamvul says as he watches the rats scurry forward.  Kamvul readies himself to skewer a pair of the rodents when they get close enough.


OOC: Animus what type of file is a .xls?  Is it an excell file? For some reason I can't open it.


----------



## Animus (Mar 10, 2005)

OOC: it is an excel file. This particular combat is just in a hallway, so it's straight forward (no pun intended). I'll try to figure something better out for the future, though.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 10, 2005)

*Grotzkoshter*

Grotzkoshter moves next to Jem
Go to the Abyss you bloody rats!
And prepare to shot his bolt and send some rats to the underworld


----------



## Animus (Mar 10, 2005)

OOC: An explanation about swarms.
A swarm is a collection of many tiny or smaller creatures. For Tiny creatures, it's 300. What you guys are looking at is effectively two swarms (~600 rats). Does that clariy things?

Durak, if you're still sick or something let me know, we can work around this. Otherwise, it wouldn't be fair to everyone else to hold them back.

That being said, some of you need to adjust your actions. Good luck


----------



## Scotley (Mar 10, 2005)

Animus said:
			
		

> OOC: An explanation about swarms.
> A swarm is a collection of many tiny or smaller creatures. For Tiny creatures, it's 300. What you guys are looking at is effectively two swarms (~600 rats). Does that clariy things?




OOC: No pied piper routine then. I'll stick with putting a fire between us and the rats. 

Tym asks the group in a nervious voice, "Does anyone think it would be cowardous of us to retreat at this point?"


----------



## Nephis (Mar 10, 2005)

*Jem the Bravehearted*

"Errm ... no?" Jem squeaked in an unnaturally (even for her) voice, as she began to slowly back up (into Durak), her face now decidedly green with a slight yellow tinge.


----------



## LiquidAtom (Mar 11, 2005)

*Kamvul ir'Vadaya*

"No I don't think that's cowardly, just good thinking," Kamvul sheaths his swords and starts lighting a torch.  "Does anyone have anything flammable?"

OOC: If someone does, he will pour the substance on the floor between the party and the rats and set it on fire.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 11, 2005)

*Grotzkoshter*

Grotzkoshter takes out his last flask of oil and pour it on the floor
I hope this fire will stop those hellish rodents
and he backs up with Jem


----------



## LiquidAtom (Mar 12, 2005)

*Kamvul ir'Vadaya*

Kamvul tosses the torch onto the oil


----------



## Scotley (Mar 12, 2005)

*Tym Human Bard*

Tym falls back with the others hopeful that the fires will cause the rats to go somewhere else. "What's plan 'B' if the fire doesn't work?"


----------



## Animus (Mar 12, 2005)

OOC: To make things easy we'll play as if Durak is not in the party.  

Kamvul delays his action, waiting for someone to pour oil on the floor.

The rats move 30 feet closer.

Jem stays in the back of the party (that's what you're doing right?).

Grotz moves forward and pours oil on the floor, which Kamvul ignites.

Tym stays in the back of the party (that's what you're doing right?).

OOC: Kamvul, you now act on 12 as a result of your action (unless you meant to wait until round 2 to light the oil).

*End of Round 1:*


```
ABCDEFGHIJKLMNO
0----------------------------
1 JTKx  M1M1	
2   Gx  M1M1	
3----------------------------
4 									
5
6

x = burning oil
```


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 13, 2005)

*Grotzkoshter*

Round 2
Move Back!, behind me! he screams to the others.
and he moves near Jem. (move action)
When the rest will be behind him and if the rats will continue to move pass the fire
Grotzkoshter Shouts Fingers of Fire! and an arch of fire will
spread from his fingers towerd the rats. _Burning hand_ (ready action+spell)


----------



## Scotley (Mar 13, 2005)

*Tym Human Bard*

OOC: I had intended for Tym to toss out an alchemist's fire, but I guess since somebody else had started a fire before his init. came up he'll just crack his whip dagger a couple of times and try to make some noise in hopes of causing the rats to decide to go somewhere else.


----------



## Animus (Mar 16, 2005)

OOC: I am treating this "swarm" as two seperate monsters. And my apologies for the brain fart. I forgot the rats go first.

The swarm of rats continue to move your way, when they encounter the burning oil. But seeing how there are 600 of them, the momentum carries them into the fire, doing damage to them.  

d4+d4 = 3+3 = 6 points fire damage.

Grotz casts _Burning Hands_ and does d4+d4 = 2+4 = 6 points of fire damage.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 16, 2005)

*Tym Human Bard*

Tym gags on the smell of burned rat, "I think we should fall back, there are just too many of them for the fire to stop."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 16, 2005)

*Grotzkoshter*

Grotzkoshter retreats the next round.


----------



## Animus (Mar 16, 2005)

Grotz still has a move action for the round.


----------



## Nephis (Mar 16, 2005)

Concurring, Jem turns to flee [retreats].  "Follow me, guys!" she squeaks.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 16, 2005)

*Grotzkoshter*



			
				Animus said:
			
		

> Grotz still has a move action for the round.




He moves back.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 16, 2005)

*Tym Human Bard*

Tym follows Jem, glad to be moving away from the burning rats. He shouts to those of his companions still behind him, "Come on there is no glory in facing down a hoard of rats, let us be away and try again after they pass."


----------



## Animus (Mar 18, 2005)

You notice that the combination of the burning oil trap and Grotz's _Burning Hands_ spell killed about half of the swarm. The swarm reconfigures itself into a different form.The whole party retreats from the rat swarm, but the rats keep coming.

Round 3

The remaining rats make a double move to get through the fire. The burning oil does:

d4 = 3  

points of fire damage to them. Here is where you stand as of that point of round 3.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 18, 2005)

*Tym Human Bard*

As they make haste away from the rat swarm Tym hands Kamvul a flask of alchemist's fire. "Be a good fellow and drop this over your shoulder and perhaps a few more of those vermin will choose to cook themselves."


----------



## Animus (Mar 19, 2005)

OOC: I'm assuming that you will repeat your pattern (retreat, burn the rats...). If there is any problem, I can edit of course .

You continue to strategically withdraw, with the rats in hungry pursuit. Tym hands a flask of alchemist fire over to Kamvul, pours its content on the floor. The swarm runs through the fire taking 3 points of damage. The rats disperse in random directions, giving up on their targets. The corridor reeks of burning rats, but you have survived.


----------



## Nephis (Mar 19, 2005)

Face ghostly pale, Jem tries to make a hurried retreat, away from the current of rodents. Finally she registers Tym's voice behind her, "Jem ... uh, Jem ... hey, JEM!!  You can stop running now - Look!  They're going away!"  

She returns to her companions, unable to completely hide the telltale blush of embarassed shame from her face.  "umm... I guess my tactics worked?  put fear into their hearts ... or something?" she says with a sidelong glance.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 19, 2005)

*Tym Human Bard*

Tym takes a few steps down the corridor to Jem and hugs her supportively with one arm, "You were brilliant as always dear lady; your tactics were exactly in accord with my own ideas and we have successfully routed them."  After a brief moment he releases her, "shall we continue to our target." He pulls out a handkerchief and covers his nose and mouth trying in vane to block out the terrible stench.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 19, 2005)

*Grotzkoshter*

Grotzkoshter hold his breath and takes several unburned rat's tails and ears and puts them in a little jar.
For my spell research he says and smiles to them.
Let's continue


----------



## Animus (Mar 22, 2005)

OOC: Lady and gentlemen, today's update  .

After killing the rat swarm, you retrace your steps back to where you were, and then continue on. After you travel about 400 feet more down this tunnel, it comes to a T intersection. According to your map, Gronar's tomb is to the right, but in the intersection you see an interesting sight. It looks like a group of adventurers fought some skeletons, and the adventurers lost. On the ground is a half-elf in banded mail, a human in robes, and a warforged with a wooden shield and a scimitar. There are bones scattered all over the place.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 22, 2005)

*Grotzkoshter*

Grotzkoshter mumble few words to see if there something magical. _detect magic_ 
Poor folks, let's see if we can avenge them, maybe we can use some of their equipment
He then search for some clues why those adventurers were here




OOC: Animus, do you keep track of my spells? or you want me to do it
I casted detect magic, burning hands and mage armor this day.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 22, 2005)

*Tym Human Bard*

Tym lays a hand on Grotzkoshter's shoulder, "Hold on my friend. It looks as if more than one group has died here. While it is possible those bones were animated attackers, I think it more likely this is some sort of trap. Perhaps we should have our expert look for traps before we get too close." With that he turns to Jem.


----------



## LiquidAtom (Mar 23, 2005)

*Kamvul ir'Vadaya*

Hearing Grotz comments, Kamvul turns to the gnome, "Let's leave vengeance to those that care."   Looking over to Tym, "I agree with you, Tym.  We should check for traps."


OOC: Strahd my comments were not made to be snooty to you, personally.  Just K's character.  Sorry to be absent so long, guys.  I've been sooo busy lately.


----------



## Animus (Mar 26, 2005)

Jem, you there? I think the group is waiting for you to act.

EDIT: Well, I'm going to NPC her for the moment and see what happens.


----------



## Animus (Mar 29, 2005)

<<Jem takes a 20 on Search, giving a result of 29. She finds nothing out of the ordinary.>>
<<For the record Grotz, I wasn't tracking your spells. I leave it up to you to update me  >>

Jem spends the next few minutes searching the area for traps, and doesn't find any. Meanwhile, you search the remains for other clues of what might have happened here. While you are searching the half-elf that's on the ground gasps for breath! It is then that you realize that he was breathing shallowly all along. The human is dead as a door nail, however. 

<<Grotz, you notice that the warforged is repairable.>>

Grotzkoshter notices the warforged seems to be in bad shape, but repairable.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 29, 2005)

*Tym Human Bard*

Tym rushes to aid the wounded man. He gets out his healer's bag and provides what care he can. 

OOC: Heal check +3


----------



## LiquidAtom (Mar 30, 2005)

Kamvul walks over to the dead human and lokks to see if was carrying anything of value.
While doing so he asks Tym,"Need any help with that one?"


----------



## Animus (Mar 30, 2005)

Tym: Heal (house ruled take 20) = 23. You see that the half-elf is actually stabilized, and the result of your Heal check starts to bring him to.

You see that the half-elf is coming to.


----------



## Animus (Mar 30, 2005)

Kamvul:On the human is a bag with a spellbook, a wand, a potion, and 300 gp.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 30, 2005)

*Tym Human Bard*

"I think he's going to make it Kamvul, he's coming around." Tym tries to rouse him, "Can you hear me?"


----------



## LiquidAtom (Mar 30, 2005)

"Good," Kamvul replies.  "I just found a wand, spellbook, and 300 gp on the dead man over there."   Turning to Grotz he holds out the the bag with the spellbook and wand inside.  "What do you make of these, Grotz?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 30, 2005)

*Grotzkoshter*

OOC : My detect magic still works

Hmmm.. let me see that
Grotzkoshter takes the wand and the spell book and try to figure out the spell's schools of magic.
is there any protection on the spell book ? (spell craft +11)
Look at this Warforged, he can be handy.Can i try to mend him with my mending spell?


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Mar 30, 2005)

The unconscious half-elf starts to slowly come around.  Just after his eyes open, he sees the people standing around hims and he starts, reaching for his longsword lying on the ground, just out of reach, placing his shield between himself and the nearest new-comer.  After looking around wildly for a few moments, he realises that they just healed him, and are checking on his companions...and don't look threatening...

"Hello...who are you...and what in the name of the Flame happened?"


----------



## Animus (Mar 30, 2005)

Grotz: The wand is Magic Missile, 11 charges. The spell book has no protections on it. BTW, you can cast repair light damage. That would be more effective in healing the warforged.

ShaggySpellsword: You have 4 hit points.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 30, 2005)

*Tym Human Bard*

Tym gives the rousing half-elf room and puts his hands up to show he is not a threat. "You are among friends, whatever threatened you has moved on. My name is Tym Therendale. Please let me tend to your wound with a bit of curing magic."

OOC: Assuming the half-elf doesn't object Tym will cast Cure Light Wounds (1d8+3)


----------



## Nephis (Mar 30, 2005)

After finding no traps, Jem follows Tym to the side of the wounded half-elf, preparing to offer some water once he comes too.

[occ:  sorry!  computer trouble kept me away! :\ ]


----------



## Animus (Mar 30, 2005)

OOC- Tym and ShaggySpellsword: You heal him for 6 (1d8) + 3 = 9 hit points.
Jem: Things happen. I try to hang on to people for as long as possible before removing them. I didn't think you were quitting, so I decided to give you lenience  .


Tym mutters in a magic language, and some of the half-elf's wounds are healed.


----------



## LiquidAtom (Mar 31, 2005)

*Kamvul ir'Vadaya*

"Actually, half elf, we were hoping you could fill us in as to what happened here.  My name is Kamvul ir'Vadaya, by the way.  And these are my companions: the lovely Gem, the talented Tym, whom you have already met, and Grotzkoshter the Magnificent."  Kamvul motions to each in turn as he introduces them.

OOC:  Glad to have you back, Nojiri23


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 31, 2005)

*Grotzkoshter*

Grotzkoshter slips the wand to his belt and spell book to his pack. He'll go over the book later.
Howdy there
he waves to the half elf 
I'm GrotzkoshterStumbleduckQuickhandsLightfeetMagehands the Magnificent, but you can call me Grotzkoshter the Magnificent or just Grotz like they do. and he smiles to him.
I can't repair the warforged, I don't know the spells that can repair him this day, i need to learn them.

OOC: Maybe the mending can "heal" 1 point


----------



## Nephis (Mar 31, 2005)

*Jem*

If the warforged is "unconscious", Jem will rummage through his back, telling anyone who asks that there must be some oil of whatsit [occ:  errr...  i've forgotten what it's called and don't have the book with me - you know, the warforged cure light wounds stuff].  If she finds some, she will apply it to his wounds.

If "he?" is awake, she'll ask him if he has any and needs help rubbing it into his wounds.


----------



## Animus (Mar 31, 2005)

<<Jem finds a flask of Repair Critical Damage oil and apply it to the warforged.>> 

As Jem pours the repairing oil on the warforged, his damage fades away. The warforged comes to life.

IamtheTest: You are fully healed now.

Grotz (and other spell casters): I'd like for you guys to either edit your signature with spells, or copy-paste spells at the bottom of your posts. Or if you have a better way, then show me   .

ALL-
For the record:
* I am going to make OOC text small to differentiate. That includes metagame stuff (die rolls, etc.)
* Quotations will be colored.
* Actions will be surrounded by << >>

I'm trying to find a consistent system to work with, for my sake and yours. Things have been OK so far, but when I go back to scan old stuff I need some sort of organization. That is all  .


----------



## Scotley (Mar 31, 2005)

OOC: Do you want to know what spells are active or what spells we are capible of casting? Tym only has a few available: 

Spells Known
-0 Level (DC 12): Detect Magic, Ghost Sound, Light, Mage Hand, Mending, Summon Instrument
-1st Level (DC 13): Cure Light Wounds, Identify, Comprehend Languages

He can cast 4 0 Level and 2 1st level a day. 

I play in several games so I would rather not have info for this one game in my sig. I guess I can copy and past it in to each post. How about the first post of each new page of the thread? That way you can always get to it by scrolling down when you are posting?


----------



## Animus (Mar 31, 2005)

Well, I see your point. I hate the book keeping aspect of gaming! I've always thought it was a drag. I'm into the story, man   . But I'll keep track of your spells remaining, starting with this post. Each new day I will need spells prepared (for those who don't cast spontaneously anyway).

*Spells remaining today:*
Tym
Bard: 0th-4, 1st-2

Grotz
Artificer spells: 1st-4
Sorcerer spells: 0th-4, 1st-2

Ash
-0 Level (DC 12): Detect Magic, Purify Food and Drink, Light, Cure Minor Wounds, Mending
-1st Level (DC 13): Cure Light Wounds, Entangle, Obscurring Mist
-2nd Level (DC 14): Warp Wood, Heat Metal

Lyran
0- detect magic, light, light, read magic
1- bless, magic weapon, sanctuary* (DC 15), shield of faith
2- magic circle against evil* , bear’s endurance, lesser restoration


Ash and Lyran: I took spells away because you guys were "adventuring" before this point and had this battle.


----------



## IamTheTest (Apr 1, 2005)

As Ash regains conciousness he is taken aback by his surroundings.  Seeing his companion alive and resonably well he becomes stable.

Animus: Do we know what our party got beat down by?


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Apr 1, 2005)

Lyran, looking a bit overwhelmed by the situation looks visibly releived when Ash starts to stir and introductions are made.

"Well then...Master ir'Vadaya, Gem, Tym, Grotzkoshter...a pleasure.  You'll excuse me if I am a bit dazed, though the curative magics have been helpful, thanks.  My name is Lyran Molaes-thasti of Thrane.  I am a Knight-Errant of the Silver Flame...I knew there was nothing that could be done for poor Tiberian at the end...I assume that none of you can do anything for him?  Of course not..."

Lyran extends his hand to be helped up and nods his appreciation to the group briefly before crossing over to the slowly coming-around warforged.

"Ash...you lasted longer than I did...what happened at the end?"


----------



## Animus (Apr 1, 2005)

Ash: Skeletons.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 1, 2005)

> *Spells remaining today:*
> 
> Grotz
> Artificer spells: 1st-4
> Sorcerer spells: 0th-4, 1st-2





Spells used:
Sorcerer - Detect magic, Burning hands
Spells still on me:
Sorcerer - Mage armor (started : when we talked to the bugbear)


----------



## Nephis (Apr 1, 2005)

*Jem the Mercurial*

"Mr. ... Ash, is it?  How are you feeling?" Jem asks the warforged as she helps him sit up.  "Errr ... I'd offer you water, but ...."  Her face reddens slightly at the possible faux-pas, but she otherwise seems concerned.


----------



## IamTheTest (Apr 1, 2005)

We must beware for there are undead in these tunnels.  We must do what we can to lay these souls to rest, back within the great natural cycle.
I appreciate your kindness strangers. I wonder, would you happen to have any use for myself or my companion?


----------



## Scotley (Apr 1, 2005)

*Tym Human Bard*

Tym looks to his companions, "I don't think anyone said we couldn't take on sub-contractors, if we must face undead as well as the rats, I for one would be glad of some assistance. Grotzkoshter, you know our employers best, do you think they would object?"


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Apr 2, 2005)

Lyran speaks up "Incidentally...if undead are a concern...despite the situation in which you found me...I am trained in the identification and destruction of undead entities.  Ash and I could be of help, if for no other reason, we can both put a significant amount of healing magics at your disposal if need be.  We were down here investigating a matter for the University when we were attacked by these skeletons.  Perhaps our errands coincide?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 2, 2005)

*Grotzkoshter*

We are here on a private matter of house Sivis. but I don't think there will be a problem if you join. There was a Cleric dwarf with us that had cold feet and left us when he saw the Goblinoids near the gate, I think you two can split his prize money unless I'll give a talk to my fellow gnome of house Sivis.


----------



## Animus (Apr 5, 2005)

Grotz: You don't think this would be a problem at all. Oh, and suggest that you guys keep going *wink*.


----------



## Nephis (Apr 5, 2005)

*jem the mercurial*

jem awaits the outcome as her bright eyes flit from face to face.  _i sure hope they join ... i for one would appreciate the healing help ... plus they look a damn sight stronger than me!  _ she thinks to herself.  

aloud she says, "more of us there are, the smaller a target each one of us becomes!"


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Apr 5, 2005)

Lyran smiles at Jem "I suppose that's true Jem...well, I am in, what about you Ash?  Ready to set out with these folk?"


----------



## IamTheTest (Apr 5, 2005)

Yes, I am prepared to fight for our new friends.  What is our buisness in these sewers?


----------



## Scotley (Apr 6, 2005)

*Tym Human Bard*

Tym grins broadly and makes an expansive gesture toward the group, "Wonderful, welcome to our merry band friends. We are here in the rat infested, undead filled hole in the ground to seek for the Tomb of an important ancestor to House Sivis."  He motions down the passage, "If you are suffiecently recovered, I suggest continue on before our furry rodent friends or your skinny dead return."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 6, 2005)

*Grotzkoshter*

Grotzkoshter address Lyran and Ash.
Say.. do you have any map of this place, where shall we go, left or right?
Grotzkoshter focus his mind a little bit.  I say right


----------



## Scotley (Apr 6, 2005)

*Tym Human Bard*

Hearing Grotz, Tym quickly changes from pointing left to right with hope that no one noticed that he has no clue where they are going. His cheeks redden slightly, but only the most observant would notice in the dim flickering light of the everburning torch.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 7, 2005)

*Grotzkoshter*

OOC: Howdy folks, l'm getting married next week, (tuesday) so I'll no be around this weekend
(Friday, saturday) but i'll try to post in sunday.
And next weekend also - thuersday to saturday, a vaction somewhere in wooden huts in northern Israel.
The honeymoon will be in the summer - Thailand and Cambodia.
I'll try to post as soon as i can, take care of my gnome

Animus - If you need to play him, he'll fight with his new wand of magic missle and wand of Color spray, if it's go bad for us then Grotz will flee for his life. and remember, he will be always behind Ash's leg. (cover!)


----------



## Animus (Apr 7, 2005)

Congrats on getting married (well soon, anyway). I'll NPC him when needed to keep the game going. And as far as that goes, there will be an update a little later, now that I have free time.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 7, 2005)

OOC: Congrats, I wish you both well.


----------



## Animus (Apr 7, 2005)

OOC: I thought I was going to do this last night, but I fell asleep   .

With your new companions accompanying you, you go down the passage to the right. About 200 feet down, you come upon a door. On it is the same sigil that was on Gronar's journal. On the door, there is some writing in gnomish which says (highlight only if you know gnomish or have a way to figure it out): Here lies Gronar the Great. If you do not have the proper key, do not attempt to go beyond this point.

Actions?


----------



## Scotley (Apr 7, 2005)

*Tym Human Bard*

"Okay Grotz, what does it say? Is this the place?"


----------



## Nephis (Apr 7, 2005)

*jem the mercurial*

"mind if I give it a try?" purrs jem."it says that this is the tomb of the late great gronar and that we should approach with the utmost caution....  we have the key, right?  she raises an inquiring brow.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Apr 8, 2005)

Lyran looks at the door, unfamiliar with the language written upon it.  "So, what do we expect to be on the other side of this door?  Will violence be involved in dealing with it?"

As he asks his new companions this, Lyran readies his shield and loosens his cold iron longsword in its sheath.


----------



## Animus (Apr 9, 2005)

I  just remembered Strahd won't be around until Sunday, so here we go.

Taking out the notes from the meeting, Grotzkoshter examines the door, then mumbles a few magic words, and the door glows softly. You hear a click from the door.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 9, 2005)

*Tym Human Bard*

"Well, that sounded promising. Unfortunately, we don't know what might be inside. It has been sealed for a very long time. I would guess we can expect the usual tomb inhabitants. How should we adjust our positions to include our new friends? I am still going to be most useful in the second rank."


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Apr 10, 2005)

"I am very low on healing magic at the moment, so I will be of little use except as a warrior.  If the undead are waiting for us at the other side, I may be able to keep a few of them at bay...either way, my sword and shield stand ready, willing to be used in the front ranks or wherever their employment will be deemed just."


----------



## IamTheTest (Apr 10, 2005)

Ash readies his Scimitar and Shield.
I have a score to settle with what lies on the opposite side of this door.  I will stand in the first rank.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 10, 2005)

*Grotzkoshter*

OOC: next weekend i'll not be here either,From thursday to saturday.

Be careful folks, my skin feels the evil and my nose smells it.
_Or maybe it's the dead rat's tail i took earlier_ He thinks to himself.
Grotz draws the magic missle wand from his belt and walk behind the others.
I don't like this, we should look for traps.. he squicks to Jem.


----------



## Nephis (Apr 10, 2005)

*jem the mercurial*

jem grimly checks her crossbow then lifts it and her unblinking gaze to the doorway.  at the gnome's words, she turns to look at him a moment and nods solemnly.  she looks inquiringly at her companions to see if anyone has a free hand to hold her bow, then (as she either hands it to him or carefully sets it aside) she walks forward to check for the aforementioned traps, swallowing a little nervously as she moves forward.  

"wish me luck, boys!"


----------



## Animus (Apr 11, 2005)

Jem: Search = 20 (take 20) + 9 (skill) = 29. You find no traps.


----------



## Nephis (Apr 11, 2005)

*jem the mercurial*

looking a little relieved, jem steps back into place and retrieves her crossbow.  as she once again checks its release lever and lifts up to aim at the doorway, she quietly murmurs, "no traps."


----------



## Scotley (Apr 11, 2005)

*Tym Human Bard*

"No use waiting on the doorstep, shall we venture in?" Tym has his Whip Dagger at the ready.


----------



## IamTheTest (Apr 12, 2005)

Ive already almost died once today, no sense in prolonging natures desires.
Ash moves towards the door and, unless there are objections, opens the door.


----------



## Animus (Apr 14, 2005)

*Sar, 7 Olarune, Evening, Under Sharn*

You open the door to find that there is an immediate turn to the right and another door 20 feet straight ahead. You can see that the hall to your right bends to the left after about 60 feet, but that is all you can tell.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 15, 2005)

*Tym Human Bard*

Tym speaks up clearly excited by their entry into the tomb. "I can't say I know much about tomb design, but personally, I'd feel more comfortable seeing what's behind that door before we leave it behind us. I suggest I watch the hall while Jem and the front rank attends to the door."


----------



## Nephis (Apr 18, 2005)

*jem the mercurial (take two)*

jem turns her limpid eyes to give tym a look of utter betrayal.

"i *hope* you're not implying that i have the bulk necessary to be part of the front ranks, my friend."

ooc:  jem will (nervously) follow any strapping warrior down the hallway to the door, which she will check first for traps, then to unlock it if necessary...


----------



## Scotley (Apr 18, 2005)

*Tym Human Bard*

Tym looks startled and then recovers quickly. "You wound me lady. I find your bulk to be ideal in a way that inspires me to write poetry. I merely suggest that you employ your skills with locks and traps while in the good company of these fine warriors. My intent was to take a position off to the side that would in fact make me the front rank should any attackers come from the hall to our left--all in the interest of protecting you." He smiles and then does his best to look like a stalwart guard in front of a palace.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Apr 19, 2005)

Lyran smiles at Jem and Tyms exchange and turns to Jem.

"Listen to the silver-tounged one Jem, he speaks the truth and surely meant nothing about your bulk.  Let's see...yes, Ash and I's bulk is just about the right size to stop anything from rampaging down this new hallway and stopping you from doing what you do so well.  Ash, shall we?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 19, 2005)

*Grotzkoshter*

Grotzkoshter just stand behind and prepare himself for any skeleton that might jump
behind the door.


----------



## Nephis (Apr 19, 2005)

*jem the mercurial*

with a smile and a wink at lyran, jem follows his suggestion and checks the door for aforementioned traps and locks...


----------



## IamTheTest (Apr 19, 2005)

Ash seems keenly focused at the door, anticipating anything that may happen.  With scimitar and shield at the ready he speaks, I am ready.


----------



## Animus (Apr 19, 2005)

Jem: Search: 20 (take 20) + 9 (skill) = 29. You find no traps.
Open Lock: 20 (take 20) + 8 (skill) = 28. You unlock the door.


----------



## Nephis (Apr 20, 2005)

*jem the mercurial*

jem carefully examines every minute detail of the door's lock, then - taking out her tools - chooses the appropriate pick and fiddles gingerly until ... *click*

"ah, there we go.  shall i do the honors and open the door?  everyone ready?"

ooc:  if everyone's ready, jem'll carefully and quietly open the door.  

"gentlemen, on your mark!"


----------



## Scotley (Apr 20, 2005)

*Tym Human Bard*

Tym nods at Jem, and letting the others handle the door keeps an eye on the passage.


----------



## Animus (Apr 21, 2005)

You enter the room to see that it looks to be a tomb. There is a sarcophagus in the middle of the room. The room's dimensions are 30 feet by 50 feet (west-east by north-south for the record), with the door's entrance in the west side of the northwest corner. There is a door in the center of the east wall, partially blocked by debris which looks to have fallen from the ceiling.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 21, 2005)

*Tym Human Bard*

Tym says to the others, "I'll continue to watch the halls while the rest of you check it out. Be wary, it seems unlikely that we would find the true tomb so quickly."


----------



## IamTheTest (Apr 22, 2005)

Ash moves to the middle of the room and looks about including ceiling and corners.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 22, 2005)

*Grotzkoshter*

Grotzkoshter follows Ash
Do not disturb the dead he whispers to the others, trying to keep his voice quite as possibile to not awake the horrors of the world by mistake.
He walks to the tomb to see if he can find any inscriptions upon it.


----------



## Animus (Apr 23, 2005)

Grotz: The tomb's inscription reads, "Tyrion, companion of Gronar." Inside the tomb is a man-sized corpse.

All: A search of the room reveals nothing special about it, aside what was described.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 23, 2005)

*Grotzkoshter*

This is Tyrion, companion of Gronar. may he rest in peace.
I suggest we proceed.
and he points to the door


----------



## Scotley (Apr 23, 2005)

*Tym Human Bard*

"Sounds good Grotz, I'll keep an eye on the halls while you get the door clear and open." Tym will continue to watch the halls while the others try the door.


----------



## Nephis (Apr 23, 2005)

*jem the mercurial (and jittery)*

jem's gaze darts frantically around the room as she takes out her short sword.  somehow she seems to hold it more like one would a shield, less like a weapon.

"didn't someone say something out something evil or something?" she wavers, a little less non-chalant than usual (alright:  a LOT less non-chalant!).

then: "oh!  i suppose you want me to check that one too!"  and - putting away her weapon - proceeds to do so.


----------



## Animus (Apr 25, 2005)

Jem: Search on the door = 20 (take 20) + 9 (skill) = 29. You find no traps. The door is locked, however, and may be stuck.


----------



## Nephis (Apr 25, 2005)

*jem the mercurial (trying for umpteenth time w/ctrl+V)*

 “hmmm....  no traps ... but ... the lock’s a bit ... let me see if this works ....” she murmurs as she concentrates on her task.

if she is successful:   “ah HA!  There we go!”  as she opens the door.

if she is still not successful:  “hmmm ... still no dice...”   she looks up at her brawny ... err ... stalwart companions.  With a shrug, she suggests brute force.  “something seems to be blocking it....”


----------



## Animus (Apr 26, 2005)

Jem: Open Lock = 20 (take 20) + 8 (skill) = 28. Success. The door is stuck.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 27, 2005)

*Grotzkoshter*

Ash..can you force this door open?
Says Grotzkoshter to the big warforge


----------



## IamTheTest (Apr 28, 2005)

Ash inspects the door I'll try.
With a grunt Ash charges the door with his shoulder (STR +2)


----------



## Animus (Apr 28, 2005)

<<Ash: Strength Check = 16 (roll) + 2 (mod.) = 18. Success.>>

Ash puts all his might behind his shoulder as he bashes the door open.


----------



## IamTheTest (Apr 28, 2005)

rar


----------



## Scotley (Apr 28, 2005)

*Tym Human Bard*

Tym, upon hearing the crash behind him asks, "is everything okay in there?"  He continues to watch the hall for activity.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 28, 2005)

*Grotzkoshter*

Another corridors, I hope we didn't wake something.
Says Grotzkoshter.
He goes to inspect the other doors and the other corridor
is there any writing on the doors ?


----------



## Animus (Apr 29, 2005)

Listen Check:
Ash = 5 (roll) + 2 (skill) = 7
Lyran = 18 (roll) + 2 (skill) = 20
Jem = 13 (roll) - 1 (skill) = 12
Kamvul = 20 (roll) + 2 (skill) = 22
Tym = 4 (roll) + 1 (skill) = 5
Grotz = 11 (roll) + 5 (skill) = 16

Lyran, Jem, Kamvul, Grotz: You hear the sound of dragging feat coming from around the bend beyond your sight.


----------



## Nephis (Apr 29, 2005)

*jem the mercurial*

slightly hysterical, jem murmurs, "now THAT sound can't be coming from anything good," as she unsheathes her short sword and ducks behind Ash.


----------



## IamTheTest (Apr 29, 2005)

Ash noticing the darting Changeling inquires, What is happening?


----------



## Scotley (Apr 30, 2005)

*Tym Human Bard*

Tym hearing Gem and Ash's exchange asks again, "What's happening back there?"  

OOC: The bard is deaf.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 30, 2005)

*Grotzkoshter*

Pulling his new wand Grotzkoshter says.
There is something walkind over there, and it's coming this way.
he retreats and stands near Tym


----------



## Nephis (May 1, 2005)

*jem the mercurial (and cowardly)*

"i don't know that i'd say it's walking exactly...  sounds like something out of those ghost stories you used to tell, my friend," she nervously quips to tym, "something bone chilling or blood marrowing or ....  stories about something dragging itself along the floor" 

then, with a hopeful nod to lyran, she murmurs, "sounds like a cue for our new friend the cleric, mayhaps."


----------



## Scotley (May 2, 2005)

*Tym Human Bard*

"Can you see it yet? Grotz and I have the rear covered, but we'll move up as needed."  

OOC: If it looks like a serious fight Tym will likely sing to enhance the others. After tonight I may not get a chance to post again until some time on Tuesday. Animus, feel free to autoplay Tym as needed. Sorry to be out just a combat may be starting.


----------



## IamTheTest (May 2, 2005)

Ash will move to the front/to the origin of the noise and prepare to fight.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 2, 2005)

*Grotzkoshter*

Ready action: Prepare to fire magic missle from his wand towerd the evil !


----------



## Animus (May 2, 2005)

*Round 0*

Lyran, Jem, Kamvul, Grotz can act in this round. Ash and Tym are surprised.


Game Mechanics:
[sblock]
Initiative:
Ash - 3 (roll) + 2 (mod) = 5
Grotz - 8 (roll) + 1 (mod) = 9
Jem - 7 (roll) + 2 (mod) = 9
Kamvul - 2 (roll) + 6 (mod) = 8
Lyran - 13 (roll) - 5 (mod) = 8
Tym - 18 (roll) + 1 (mod) = 19
"Baddies" - 8 (roll) + 4 (mod) = 12

<<The Ettin Skeleton moves closer>>
<<Grotz readies his _Wand of Magic Missile_>>
<<Jem moves behind Ash>>
[/sblock]
The sound of the feet come closer. Then, Grotz takes a ready stance with his wand. Meanwhile, Jem ducks behind Ash for cover (and security).


Lyran and Kamvul need to post so I can know what you guys are doing in the surprise round. 
As things are right now:


----------



## Scotley (May 3, 2005)

*Tym Human Bard*

Tym, fearing the worst begins to perform in hopes of inspiring the others. He readies his staff and spouts the most inspiring things that he can remember from his collection. 

OOC: +1 moral bonus to hit and damage as well as fear or charm saves for all, but not until Tym's turn comes around.


----------



## Nephis (May 3, 2005)

*jem the mercurial*

feeling enough shame at her own cowardice to give even her hair a faintly rosy glow, jem nonetheless tries to steady her nerves and ready herself for battle.

[ooc:  on her turn] when the creature is close enough, she will attack, then retreat behind someone.    

whispering to tym:  "it sounds bony."


----------



## Scotley (May 3, 2005)

*Tym Human Bard*

Tym gives Jem's shoulder a reasuring squeeze and whispers back, "We can handle a few old dry bones." He continues to encourage the others with his performance.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 3, 2005)

*Grotzkoshter*

Ongashaka!
Grotz screams the magic word, and blue magical missle bolts from the
wand and into the Ettin's right skeletal head.
And he prepares to fire another one.



OOC: still got the mage armor on me, I updated the charges of the wand


----------



## LiquidAtom (May 4, 2005)

With a grim look Kamvul says to himself "I *hate* undead." and draws his longswords.

OOC: When Kamvul is able he will attempt to roll, or run, through the skeletons legs attacking as he goes, if able.  Basically Kamvul wants to get behind him and do as much damage while getting there.


----------



## Animus (May 8, 2005)

Don't know what Lyran is up to so I assume Lyran would move up to attempt to see this thing.

Lyran moves up to the corner to get a better view.


----------



## Animus (May 10, 2005)

*Round 1*

The map attachment is how things look at the start of round 1, before the following actions occur. According to what has already been posted, this is what I gather happens:


Game Mechanics:
[sblock]
Tym _inspires courage_ in his allies.

The Ettin Skeleton attacks Kamvul with a morningstar, hitting AC 29 and doing 13 points of damage to him.

Grotz moves in to position and casts _magic missile_ from his wand doing 3 points of damage to the skeleton.

[/sblock]

Tym sings to inspire his allies to fight courageously in battle. While he is doing that, the ettin skeleton moves to just within his reach of Kamvul and attacks him, bludgeoning him hard. Grotzkoshter chants a magic word, and a bolt of force emits from the wand he is pointing at the skeleton, chipping some of its bone away.

I need actions from Jem and Kamvul (more like clarifications actually), Lyran and Ash.


----------



## Nephis (May 10, 2005)

*jem the mercurial*

unsure whether she is finally getting control of her fear or inspiration borrowed from the stalwart bard and steady warriors is spurring her along, jem finds herself sneaking forward to stand across the doorway from lyran ... of course SHE prefers standing around the corner, rather than directly in the doorway ... she's not yet so brave as the cleric.

as she does so, this thought flies wildly across her brain:  _what the hell am i doing here exactly?_


----------



## LiquidAtom (May 10, 2005)

*Kamvul ir'Vadaya*

Good job, idiot! Kamvuls curses to himself,as he breifly assesses the damage delt by the Ettin skeleton. You've almost killed yourself..... again. One day you'll learn not to charge and to wait for an opening. How I've lived this long is beyond me. Finding his legs Kamvul yells to the others "Draw his attention!!"

OOC:At this time it would be wise to drink a potion of cure light wounds.  If Kamvul is not in a position to do that he will go ahead and attack twice from where he is, and hope for the best.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 11, 2005)

*Grotzkoshter*

_What shall i do, my spells are for the living _ 
He thinks to himself while trying not to panic
then he hears the sweet sound of music.
we can do it! he screams.
Ash! you can help him, but wait, I can make you bigger and stronger.Grotzkoshter pulls out a scroll and start to read , when he finish, the scroll turns to blue dust and he throws the dust over Ash. (Enlarge)


----------



## IamTheTest (May 12, 2005)

Ash will move into combat to hopefully draw some of the attention from his comrade.  If he can make an attack he will swing with his scimitar (+4 normally, Im unsure what it will be if enlarged)
I am coming Kamvul.  Hold your ground!


----------



## Scotley (May 12, 2005)

OOC: I'm a little confused. Is the map current? According to the action Kamval should be behind the Ettin not several feet in front of it. Should Lyran and Kamval be flanking it? If that is the case and the map just hasn't been updated Tym would move up behind Lyran and Ash to use his whip to aid another and boost one of their armor classes.


----------



## Animus (May 13, 2005)

Clarification:

The latest map is right after the surprise round. Kamvul could not move far enough to get behind the skeleton from where he was. Before that, the skeleton wasn't even close enough to do anything to. You were just able to hear it rounding the corner. Does that make sense?


----------



## Scotley (May 13, 2005)

*Tym Human Bard*

OOC: Thanks, I guess I should pay more attention to the DM's map rather than the player's post.


----------



## Nephis (May 13, 2005)

*jem the mercurial*

ooc:  also, whenever jem was able to, she moved opposite the "doorway" from lyran.  animus, that was the round after the surprise round, right?


----------



## Animus (May 17, 2005)

FYI, there is a new update coming tonight or tommorrow. Life has been a little hectic for me of late.


----------



## IamTheTest (May 17, 2005)

Animus said:
			
		

> FYI, there is a new update coming tonight or tommorrow. Life has been a little hectic for me of late.




It's okay animus, I'll still be your friend.  
...I'll be a better friend if Ash gets some cool stuff


----------



## Animus (May 18, 2005)

Game Mechanics:

[sblock]
Tym continues to sing.

The ettin skeleton hits Kamvul for AC 17 and does 13 points of damage and putting him at -4 HP, knocking him unconsicous, then moves a little more.

Jem moves to the opposite corridor of Lyran.

Grotz casts _enlarge_ on Ash, which displaces Tym and Lyran.

Lyran steps up to the skeleton hitting AC 22, doing (5 - 5 DR) 0 points of damage.

Ash moves 5 feet, then hits AC 14 doing (6 - 5 DR) 1 point of damage.
[/sblock]

Tym continues to sing songs of inspiration for his companions, hoping that will lead them on to victory. Meanwhile, the ettin skeleton bashes Kamvul hard, putting him on the floor, then moves around the corner to engage more foes. Jem moves to the other side of the corridor, narrowly being missed by the skeleton's massive morningstar. 

Grotz, seeing his fellow adventurers in danger, says _"Largos"_ in a commanding voice, enlarging Ash to twice normal size.  As Ash grows, Tym and Lyran are pushed aside. Lyran calls on the Silver Flame, slicing into the skeleton, but doing no real damage. The enlarged Ash then strikes the skeleton with his scimitar doing minimal damage to it.

This his how things look at the end of round 1/start of round 2:


----------



## Scotley (May 18, 2005)

*Tym Human Bard*

Tym, unable to get to the Ettin continues to encourage his companions and stands ready to cast a cure spell or lay about with his staff as needed. 

OOC: Warforged can be cured with regular healing spells right?


----------



## Nephis (May 18, 2005)

*jem the mercurial*

jem's eyes widen as the body of the druid expands enough to block the doorway.  after a moment of surprise, she quips:  "now THAT'S what i call cover!"

then, she cautiously awaits her turn to attack the bag of bones.


----------



## IamTheTest (May 19, 2005)

As Ash grows to the size of his foe he hears his companion Jem's quip.  As such he will take a defensive stance to provide his companions with cover for their attacks.  Remembering his training he will also mutter a few magical words "estus exuro incendia <<casts heat metal on the ettin skeleton's armor (if metal) or morningstar>>


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 20, 2005)

*Grotzkoshter*

Ongashaka!
Grotzkoshter screams the magic word again, and a blue magical missle bolts from his
new wand into the ettin's ribs

Next round: Using my mummfied elven hand (hand of the mage), a potion of CLW will float to Kamvul, the hand will pure the healing liquid on his nasty wound

OOC: Ettin skeleton is considered Giant? cause i have +4 dodge vs. giants


----------



## Animus (May 24, 2005)

*Round 2*

Game Mechanics:
[sblock]
(Tym, I'm assuming you want to step to be next to Ash, seeing as the skeleton can't get to you now. Oh, and warforged only gain half the benefit from cure spells.).

Tym continues to inspire courage.

The Ettin skeleton strikes at Ash twice but only hits once, hitting ACs 17 and 13, doing (15 - 2 DR) 13 points of damage to him. 

Jem steps around the corner to attack the skeleton, provoking an attack of opportunity (AC 27, 10 points of damage), and rolls a natural 1!

Grotz uses his _wand of magic missile_ on the skeleton doing 3 points of damage to it.

Lyran drops his sword and attacks with his shield, hitting AC 17 and doing 4 points of damage.

Kamvul continues to bleed (down to -5 HP).

Ash casts _heat meal_ on one of the morningstars, melting it and making it useless.

[/sblock]

Tym continues to sing songs of courage and bravery to his allies, while the ettin skeleton continues to bash Ash hard. Jem steps around the corner to get bashed hard by the skeleton, and in doing so trips and completely missed the skeleton. Grotz uses his magic wand to fire more magic missiles at the skeleton, which do some damage. 

In a moment of inspiration, Lyran decides to bash the skeleton with his shield, and the full force of his blow does damage to the skeleton. Kamvul, in the meantime, is still unconscious and continues to bleed. Ash then chants, _"Metil Infernus!"_ at one of the skeleton's morningstars and the metal ball on the end melts.

Here is how things look and the end of round 2:


----------



## Scotley (May 25, 2005)

*Tym Human Bard*

Tym will cast cure light wounds on Ash.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 25, 2005)

*Grotzkoshter*

Grotzkoshter takes a peek from around the corner to see Kamvul on the floor
Using my mummfied elven hand (hand of the mage), a potion of CLW will float to Kamvul, the hand will pure the healing liquid on his nasty open wounds.


----------



## Nephis (May 25, 2005)

*jem the (wimpy and) mercurial*

as jem recovers her balance, her eyes widen with fright as they slowly take in the size of the ettin skeleton before them.  after swallowing nervously, jem closes those bulging eyes and swings wildly at the bones closest to her.  as she does so, anyone close enough and not distracted can hear her murmur, "may the Traveler guide my hand..."


----------



## IamTheTest (May 25, 2005)

Is Ash intelligent enough to realize that bludgeoning damage seems to be more effective than that of his sword?  If so he will attempt to use his Slam attack instead.  If not another strike with his scimitar.


----------



## Animus (May 25, 2005)

IamTheTest said:
			
		

> Is Ash intelligent enough to realize that bludgeoning damage seems to be more effective than that of his sword?  If so he will attempt to use his Slam attack instead.  If not another strike with his scimitar.



Bingo. Update coming later today.


----------



## Animus (May 27, 2005)

*Round 3*

I'm an idiot. I totally forgot to post this after I mentioned that I was going to post. Oops.

Game Mechanics:
[sblock]
Tym cast cure light wounds on Ash healing 5 points of damage.

The skeleton strikes at Ash twice hitting ACs 17 and 15 doing (3+6=9 - 2 DR) 7 points of damage.

Jem hits the skeleton at AC 16 doing (6 - 5 DR) 1 point of damage.

Grotz uses his hand of the mage to carry a cure potion over to Kamvul (you can only move the potion this round).

Kamvul continues to bleed (-6 HP).

Lyran hits AC 11 doing 5 points of damage.

Ash hits AC 15 doing 4 points of damage. 

[/sblock]

Tym chants _"Curos" _ as he touches Ash, and some of his wounds heal. As Tym is doing this, the skeleton swings twice more at Ash and slashes into him, but the slash isn't as effective as it normally would be. Jem tries her best to damage the skeleton, but is only minimally effective. 

Grotz invokes a _mage hand _ from his hand of the mage to carry over a potion to the unconscious and dying Kamvul, who continues to bleed. Lyran once again shield bashes the skeleton doing some damage and chipping of more bone. Ash manages to chip of more bone with his slam.

Note: No one changed position, so I will not update the battle map. Start of Round 4.


----------



## Scotley (May 27, 2005)

*Tym Human Bard*

Feeling helpless where he is, Tym slips behind Ash and takes up his whip dagger in a position directly behind Jem. He says to her with a grin, "I missed you way over there."  He prepares to attack past her with the whip. He knows the weapon will do little against the skeletal ettin, but at least he'll be doing something and can take some of the attention off the others. 

OOC: Tym is no longer giving Bardic encouragement, but the benefits should last another 4 rounds.


----------



## IamTheTest (May 27, 2005)

Ash: Slam.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 28, 2005)

*Grotzkoshter*

Peeking from around the corner Grotzkoshter guides the magical hand to pure the healing liquid on Kamvul's open wounds.


----------



## LiquidAtom (May 30, 2005)

*Kamvul ir'Vadaya*

OOC:  If Kamvul gets the CLW potion from Grotz, the first thing he will do is drink another from his person.


----------



## Nephis (May 31, 2005)

*jem the mercurial*

jem closes her eyes for a moment, savouring the unusual sense of courage she feels from the lingering sense of inspiration.  then, after grinning fliratiously at tym, she swings somewhat recklessly once more.


----------



## Animus (May 31, 2005)

Game Mechanics:

[sblock]
Tym hits AC (15 - 4 (cover) =) 11 and does (4 - 5 DR ) 0 damage.

The skeleton attacks Lyran and Ash hitting ACs 27 and 17 and doing 13 and (9 - 2 DR) 7 points damage.

Jem hits AC 4. Miss.

Grotz pours the potion down Kamvul's throat healing 8 points. Kamvul is at 2 HP and conscious. 

Kamvul spends the round pulling out and drinking another potion of CLW, healing 6 points. 

Lyran bashes the skeleton again hitting AC 22 and doing 4 points of damage. 

Ash slams for AC 11 doing 5 points damage.

[/sblock]

Tym pulls out his whip and strikes the skeleton, but his hit is ineffective. The skeleton divides its attacks between Lyran and Ash, Lyran taking the worst of the hits by the morningstar, but Ash taking a claw from the skeleton as well. Jem swings wildly at the skeleton, missing again.

Grotz uses _mage hand _ to pour the healing potion down Kamvul's throat. Kamvul then pulls out another potion and drinks it while on the ground. Meanwhile, Lyran and Ash continue to bash away at the skeleton.

End of Round 3. Start of Round 4.


----------



## Scotley (May 31, 2005)

*Tym Human Bard*

Tym changes tactics yet again, frustrated by his inability to effectively damage the creature. He tries to do what Bards do best and aid another rather than attack directly. 

OOC: +2 to hit for Lyran assuming I make a successful attack against AC: 10.


----------



## IamTheTest (Jun 1, 2005)

Ash will continue to slam as it seems to be the most reliable and effective mode of combat.


----------



## LiquidAtom (Jun 1, 2005)

*Kamvul ir'Vadaya*

Bruised and bloody, Kamvuk drags himself to his feet.  Somehow he had managed to keep a grip on "Anathros", and looking down sees his other sword laying at his feet.  Bending over to fetch it a sharp pain explodes behind his temples.  Fighting away the pain he stands upright with both blades in hand.  Looking past his cloudy vision he sees Ash and Lyran being viciously attacked by the skeletal giant.  With a yell the wounded soldier charges forward to slash the legs of the undead monster.


OOC: Thanks for the help Grotz!!!  Animus Kamvul will attack the Ettins legs from behind with both swords, if able.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 2, 2005)

*Grotzkoshter*

OOC: Your Welcome Kamvul   

Ongashaka
 shouts Grotzkoshter with firm voice and gets chill when he sees
the skeleton bash his new friends.
_This magic missles at least do some damage to the foul creature, it's the best i can do_ 
He thinks to himself and points the missle into the ettin's jaw


----------



## Nephis (Jun 3, 2005)

*jem the mercurial*

jem's smile turns into a grimace as she attempts to recover her footing.  as the images of wounded combattants begin to turn her stomach, she looks slightly away as she swings wildly again (hopefully to more purpose!).


----------



## Animus (Jun 6, 2005)

*Round 4*

Game Mechanics:
[sblock]
Tym hits AC 10 on Aid another for Lyran. Success.

The skeleton attacks Lyran and Ash hittng ACs 13 and 12. Miss and miss.

Jem hits AC 21 (threat. confirm: 11. Success.) doing (8 - 5 DR) 3 points of damage. 

Grotz uses wand of magic missile and does 2 points of damage to skeleton.

Kamvul gets up from prone and attacks hitting AC 20 and does (8 - 5 DR) 3 points of damage.

Lyran bashes the skeleton again hitting AC 14 and doing 5 points of damage. 

Ash slams for AC 11 doing 6 points damage.

[/sblock]

Tym uses his whip to distract the ettin skeleton for Lyran and manages to do so. The skeleton swings wildly at Lyran and Ash and misses both of them. Grotz says a magic command word and sends a missile of force at the skeleton, chipping some more bone from its ribs. 

Kamvul, finally healed, gets on his feet dodging the skeleton's swing, and chips off some bone using his longsword. Lyran and Ash continues to bash away at the skeleton, Lyran with his shield, Ash with his hands.

Status:
[sblock]
Jem 8/18
Tym 17/17
Kamvul 8/22
Ash 2/24
Lyran 5/18
Grotzkoshter 14/14

The Ettin skeleton has been majorly damaged.

[/sblock]


End of Round 4. Start of Round 5.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 6, 2005)

*Tym Human Bard*

Tym, pleased that all his companions remain on their feet and that they seem to be making progress, continues to try and aid Lyran.


----------



## LiquidAtom (Jun 7, 2005)

Seeing that the skeleton is somewhat weaker, Kamvul continues his attack with both swords.


OOC:  Animus I want to attack the skeleton twice, once with each sword. My modifiers are:

Melee Attack Bonus: +6
Two Weapon Fighting:Atk +4 (1d8+4)/Atk +3 (1d8+1)
Masterwork Longsword Atk +8 (1d8+3)
Longsword Atk +7 (1d8+3)


----------



## IamTheTest (Jun 7, 2005)

Gonna have to give it the Ash Bash...err Slam.  Ash has a somewhat inspired feeling seeing his fallen comrade rise again to fight.


----------



## Animus (Jun 7, 2005)

LiquidAtom,

Kamvul was still prone, so he had to spend a move action to get up. Otherwise, I would have done two attacks with him   .


----------



## LiquidAtom (Jun 7, 2005)

*Kamvul ir'Vadaya*

OOC:  No problemo Animus!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 7, 2005)

*Grotzkoshter*

Grotzkoshter sees Ash's bad condition and decides to mumble few words
take stone and metal and we have a mix, let this warforge to be fix
_Repair Light damage_ 
and he touch Ash on the back and retreats behind the corner again


----------



## Animus (Jun 9, 2005)

Folks,

Right now things are going to be a bit slow going because I'm now working 2 jobs paying off these student loans and other bills I have from aquiring a college degree which I'm not using. I can post about 3 times a week right now, hopefully more when I get accustomed to this schedule. So, I ask for your patience when I don't post for a day or two. Things will speed up again when I can work out my schedule a bit better.

-Animus
P.S. There will be a update within the next day   .


----------



## Scotley (Jun 9, 2005)

OOC: I know it is tough out there, I'm content with a 3x a week posting schedule.


----------



## Animus (Jun 9, 2005)

*Round 5*

Game Mechanics:
[sblock]
Tym hits AC 13 on Aid another for Lyran. Success.

The skeleton attacks Lyran and Ash hittng ACs 28 and 16. Doing 13 and (9 - 2 DR) 7 points. Lyran and Ash are unconscious.

Jem hits AC 18 doing (5 - 5 DR) no damage. 

Grotz casts repair light damage on Ash and heals 7 points. Ash is conscious and prone.

Kamvul attacks hitting ACs 15 and 15 and does (10 - 5 DR) 5 and (9 - 5 DR) 4 points of damage.

Lyran is unconscious and prone.

Ash gets up provoking an AoO (natural 1! miss) and slams for AC 11 for 7 points. The ettin skeleton falls apart.

[/sblock]

Tym attempts to help Lyran hit the skeleton, but Lyran falls unconscious before he gets the chance to attack, and the skeleton hit both he and Ash hard. Ash falls unconscious.

Jem tries to do damage, but is unsuccessful. Grotz then casts, _"take stone and metal and we have a mix, let this warforge to be fix,"_ and brings Ash back to consciousness. Kamvul slashes twice and cuts some chunks of bone off the skeleton. Then Ash give the ettin skeleton the final blow, bashing it to pieces while skillfully avoiding the skeleton's opportunistic attack.

Combat Over.

Status:
[sblock]
Jem 8/18
Tym 17/17
Kamvul 8/22
Ash 2/24
Lyran -8/18
Grotzkoshter 14/14
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jun 10, 2005)

*Tym Human Bard*

Tym moves quickly to aid the fallen Lyran, wishing he still had a spell left. He uses what knowledge of healing he has to help his comrad.


----------



## IamTheTest (Jun 10, 2005)

Huzzah! I will aid another if a Heal check is needed (I only have two ranks in it).


----------



## Nephis (Jun 11, 2005)

*jem the mercurial*

more than a little worried, jem grimly (and uncharacteristically bravely) grips her sword to try again.  _if i could just concentrate, i know i can hit this thing,_ she thinks to herself.

ooc:  1) sorry long time no speak and 2) err... did i miss something?  am i as ditzy as jem?  don't i have full hitpoints?  pretty please?  or just remind me....  oh, and how dare you try to post less than me ... err... um... fearless leader, i shall endeavor to post at least 2 or 3x a week... in other words, good luck with everything and no probs!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 11, 2005)

*Grotzkoshter*

Here, pure this into Lyran's mouth
He hands to Tym a pink potion, the smell of roses fills the air. 
_Cure light wounds_
He then scans the corridor from which this abyssal creature came from.
Jem, can you hear what's behind those two doors over here ?



OOC: Lyran's human player is not playing anymore right? maybe we should recruit another


----------



## Scotley (Jun 11, 2005)

OOC: If Lyran's player is really gone this might be a good opportunity to say we are too late to save him.


----------



## LiquidAtom (Jun 12, 2005)

*Kamvul ir'Vadaya*

"Thank the 'Host' that's over", Kamvul mumbles to himself. "Looks like we might have lost a man, the priest at that."
Walking over to the others he he gives a stiff nod to Grotz.  "Thank you for saving my life Master Gnome, I owe you one."  Kamvul takes out a pink colored potion from his pack and hands it to the small gnome.  
Turning to Tym who is cradling Lyrans head, "Tym do you think he is going to make it, or did we get here to late?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 13, 2005)

*Grotzkoshter*

OOC: OK, he is dead   

Grotzkoshter sees that Lyran is not part of the Living world and hands out the 
Potion to Jem. Looks like you in need one of those my lady
_Instead of using it on Lyran, Jem - you can use the CLW potion_  
He takes another look on Lyran's body.
Let's see if we can use some of Lyran's equipment, let's hope he didn't die for nothing may his soul rest in peace.
He turns to Kamvul.
You need this potion more that I am, keep it


----------



## IamTheTest (Jun 21, 2005)

So does our defeated skeletal ettin have any choice loot that one may be able to procure?


----------



## Animus (Jun 22, 2005)

Unfortunately for you, the ettin skeleton has no choice loot on him.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 22, 2005)

*Tym Human Bard*

Tym bows his head over his fallen companion. His usual lighthearted banter is not in evidence. He begins to sing and play a soulful tune of mourning heard all to often during the war, but seldom used in peaceful times. The song is brief, but powerful and sung with great emotion. The song finished he rises and takes up his staff and looks expectantly at the others. He does not speak, perhaps afraid that words will lead to tears. His expression says "what now?"


----------



## LiquidAtom (Jun 22, 2005)

*Kamvul ir'Vadaya*

Hearing the song the Bard sang, Kamvul looks away.  He had heard it before.  At his father's service and his brother's.  Turning back to the group,Tym's questioning look snaps him back into the moment.  "Lets continue on.", he says dryly as he stiffly walks  down the hall.


----------



## Animus (Jun 23, 2005)

*JUst to remind you what you're looking at...*

OOC: A Map is atached below.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 24, 2005)

*Grotzkoshter*

Jem - you can use the potion that was ment for Lyran

I suggest one of those doors, if someone can hear if there is something
behind them


----------



## Scotley (Jun 24, 2005)

*Tym Human Bard*

Tym falls in behind Kamvul wordlessly.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 29, 2005)

*Tym Human Bard*

Gathering his composure Tym wields the wand to cure light wounds to heal those who are wounded. 

OOC: Who's down what?


----------



## LiquidAtom (Jun 30, 2005)

*Kamvul ir'Vadaya*

OOC:  Not sure about everyone else, but Kamvul's down from 22 to 8.  I think Ash is in the worst shape.


----------



## Animus (Jun 30, 2005)

Jem 8/18
Tym 17/17
Kamvul 8/22
Ash 2/24
Lyran ---
Grotzkoshter 14/14


----------



## Scotley (Jun 30, 2005)

*Tym Human Bard*

Tym takes the wand in hand and calls forth the magic twice for Kamvul and Jem and three times for Ash then pauses to evaluate his sucess.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 30, 2005)

*Grotzkoshter*

We must proceed. before more of this foul creatures will arrive
Let's check what behind those doors ... Jem ?


----------



## IamTheTest (Jul 1, 2005)

Thank you Tym.  I sometimes forget that I am more fragile than the oak.


----------



## Animus (Jul 1, 2005)

New Party Status:

[sblock]
Jem 18/18
Tym 17/17
Kamvul 19/22
Ash 12/24 (Just a reminder that cure spells are only half as effective on warforged)
Lyran ---
Grotzkoshter 14/14
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 2, 2005)

*Tym Human Bard*

Tym uses the wand to aid Ash once more. "I'm sorry my friend, but this magic doesn't seem to work so well on you." He turns his attention to the doors. "Which door shall we try Jem?"


----------



## Nephis (Jul 6, 2005)

*jem the mercurial and tardy*

ooc:  sorry about the delay but the computer i had been logging onto absolutely wouldn't let me on.  we just purchased new dandy computer should have no trouble.  however, in about 20 minutes am leaving for north carolina.  should be back online next monday, without former troubles.  sorry!  

"how about the first one first?"  suggests jem as she removes the appropriate tools...

ooc:  rides here!  gotta go!  please play jem as you see fit, but try not to kill her!  see you monday!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 9, 2005)

*Grotzkoshter*

OOC: I'm going to my honeymoon on tuesday, to Iceland, so Animus - you can play Grotz
hope you'll continue to play. his info is on the rouge's gallery. (check out the first message in this page, there is a link to Grotz)


Grotzkoshter just wait with his wand in the air to see what around the door


----------



## Animus (Jul 15, 2005)

The door Jem examines is an upsliding door. From her examination there seems to be no traps.

OOC: Sorry for the delay. I lost my notes and just found them today . I'm still here.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 15, 2005)

*Tym Human Bard*

Tym redies his whip and awaits the opening of the door.


----------



## IamTheTest (Jul 17, 2005)

Ash will ready is scimitar.


----------



## Nephis (Jul 18, 2005)

*jem the mercurial*

ooc:  if the door is unlocked, jem will attempt to open the door, then step back to let "warriors" step ahead of her.  otherwise, she will attempt to unlock the door.

"let's see what's behind door number two..."


----------



## LiquidAtom (Jul 19, 2005)

*Kamvul ir'Vadaya*

"Gentlemen...Lady, if you don't mind I'll be the first through."  As Jem opens the door Kamvul, with swords drawn, steps in and looks around.


----------



## Animus (Jul 20, 2005)

nojiri23 said:
			
		

> ooc:  if the door is unlocked, jem will attempt to open the door, then step back to let "warriors" step ahead of her.  otherwise, she will attempt to unlock the door.
> 
> "let's see what's behind door number two..."




Taking extreme care and using a lot of time, Jem discovers no traps and proceeds to unlock the door. The door opens into a room 20 ft. by 40 ft. in dimension. There are two sarcophaguses (sp?) in the room.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 20, 2005)

*Tym Human Bard*

Tym moves to examine, but not touch the sarcophaguses. "Could one of these be Gronar's final resting place?"


----------



## LiquidAtom (Jul 21, 2005)

*Kamvul ir'Vadaya*

Only one way to find out.  Jem, you want to give these the once over?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 23, 2005)

*Grotzkoshter*

We must not disturb the dead, let me have a look
Grotzkoshter says with cautious voice.
he then circle the sarcophaguses and check for magical traps _(Artificar feat)_
and check if there any gnomish/dwarvish scripts upon it


----------



## Animus (Jul 27, 2005)

The combined efforts of Jem and Grotz have determined that there are no traps on the sarcophaguses. 

Grotz
[sblock]
On the north tomb is written, "Here lies Gimble Niffledorn, House Zilargo" On the south tomb is written, "Here lies Gamble Niffledorn, House Zilargo" Both are in gnomish.
[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 27, 2005)

*Grotzkoshter*

This are tombs of house Zilargo, don't touch them please
says Grotzkoshter, he then bows kindly before the two tombs.
They are not the one we seek and I suggest not disturbing them

Do I know those gnomish names ?


----------



## Scotley (Jul 27, 2005)

*Tym Human Bard*

Tym nods at Grotz's words and turns his attention to the other doors.


----------



## Animus (Aug 1, 2005)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> This are tombs of house Zilargo, don't touch them please
> says Grotzkoshter, he then bows kindly before the two tombs.
> They are not the one we seek and I suggest not disturbing them
> 
> Do I know those gnomish names ?




They don't ring a bell to you.


----------



## Animus (Aug 1, 2005)

OOC: I will NPC Jem for now.

Jem takes a long time to examine the other door and determines that there are no traps on it.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 1, 2005)

*Tym Human Bard*

Tym takes his place and redies his weapon as the door is opened.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 2, 2005)

Last bow infront of his house ancestor's tombs, Grotzkoshter move his attention to the door
and waits to see what's behind her.


----------



## LiquidAtom (Aug 19, 2005)

Kamvul waits to see what's behind the door.


OOC: Is this game dead?


----------



## Animus (Aug 20, 2005)

OOC: Sorry for the silence, but there are now two of the five members of this party who haven't been around for (in Ash's case) 19 days and (for Jem) a full month now. What do we do?


----------



## LiquidAtom (Aug 20, 2005)

OOC: I dunno, Animus.  If you're intersted in continuing, I'd recruit a couple of more if they don't show up soon.  I like the adventure so far and would like to continue, but that is up to you Animus.  Scotley, Strahd what do you guys think?  Should we press on or call it quits?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 21, 2005)

I'm in
If you want to continue or if you want to try and run enother game
Grotzkoshter will be there.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 21, 2005)

I'm still here. We can open it for more players again if need be.


----------



## Animus (Aug 21, 2005)

OK, so how about this. We continue on, NPCing Ash and Jem (you're close to the end of this adventure anyway). After that, we can discuss it further.


----------



## LiquidAtom (Aug 21, 2005)

OOC: Ok let's continue on then.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 21, 2005)

*Grotzkoshter*

Grotzkoshter look up to the mighty DM
Don't kill me, at least let me get out of this grave
I wish to continue and explore the world


----------



## Animus (Aug 26, 2005)

OOC: The two doors in that room were a mistake. I got confused with what I was drawing. So there is only one way in or out of that room. That being said...

You leave the room and continue on searching. You return to the intersection where you fought the ettin skeleton. 


OOC: If you don't remember you were facing a door. Do you enter or go around the bend?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 26, 2005)

*Grotzkoshter*

I say let's see if Gronar's tomb is behind those doors
says Grotzkoshter to his companions.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 26, 2005)

*Tym Human Bard*

Tym nods, "there certainly are a lot of dead down here, we're bound to find the right one soon."  He readies his weapon just in case the next dead they encounter is still active.


----------



## LiquidAtom (Aug 27, 2005)

"There seems to be.", Kamvul thinks to himself in a silent reply to Tym's statement.  "I agree with you Grotz, lets see what's behind this door"

OOC: Animus are you npcing Jem and Ash, or is it just the three of us?


----------



## Animus (Aug 30, 2005)

OOC: NPCing Jem and Ash


You open the door to a room which measures 40 by 30 feet. There are six sarcophagi in this room, all of them shabby. Three of them (1 4 and 6) have half opened covers.


```
Layout-


---DD---|
         |
  1 2 3  |
  4 5 6  |
         |
--------
```

OOC: Sorry for the crude sketch, but I don't have a lot of time right now because of work  and I want to keep this thing going.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 30, 2005)

*Grotzkoshter*

Grotzkoshter looks for any scripts in dwarven or gnomish on the tombs.
"don't touch them" he says to the others
they could be trapped or alert any creature that lurks in them.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 30, 2005)

*Tym Human Bard*

Tym keeps a watchful eye while Grotz looks for script or other markings.


----------



## LiquidAtom (Aug 31, 2005)

*Kamvul ir'Vadaya*

Drawing both his swords Kamvul looks to Tym, "Tym have you ever seen anything like this before?"


OOC: No complaints here, Animus.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 31, 2005)

*Tym Human Bard*

With a wry smile Tym responds, "heretofore my policy has been to try and stay out a tomb for as long as posible. Given the battering we've taken so far, I'm begining to think it was a sound policy that I should have continued."


----------



## Animus (Sep 7, 2005)

*This is the end*

Guys,

I am sad to say that because of a combination of work, school, and family obligations that I am unable to do this anymore. I simply don't have the time because of life. I know things like this happens, but I still feel bad about it.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 7, 2005)

Bummer, I really liked playing Tym and was enjoying the other players, but I do understand. We had a pretty good run. Hope things get better for you. I found online games as an outlet because life didn't give me the opportunity for face to face games any more. I hope I don't get to the point of having to give up these as well. Best of luck to you and I hope to see you around the boards again some time.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 7, 2005)

It was nice playing with you.
see you around.
bye.


----------



## LiquidAtom (Sep 10, 2005)

Yeah that kinda sucks, but I definately understand.  I enjoyed playing Kamvul, and really liked Tym and Grotz as well.  Too bad these characters have to go to PC heaven.  See you guys around.


----------

